# [OOC]Gormenghast, an ArM campaign [full]



## Yair (Oct 27, 2004)

I am just testing the water at this stage, trying to see if there is interest. What I have in mind is an Ars Magica campaign set in the Novgorod tribunal (that's modern Russia and Poland), set circa 1150. I tried to create such a saga locally but failed, maybe I'll have more luck on-line.
The game will be played using the Ars Magica 4th Edition rules, available for free through RPGNow.com. You might also want to purchase The Dragon and the Bear, that talks about the setting. I'm willing to help anyone with the rules, up to and including creating your characters with you, and of course giving out info on the setting. 
All character sheets will be kept with me, as I'll be using a program (Metacreator) to standardise them, make checks, and so on.
The theme I currently have in mind focuses on reactions to the growing mundane populations and the encrouching Church that comes with it, driving away the pagan Volkhvy priests and the fey. Another theme I like is demonic corruption - of Church, mages, and well, everyone.
I plan of making some use of purchased adventures, at least until we get our bearings straight, but for the main plot-line I have some ideas. 
I am more than willing to just play as a player, or be the adminitstrative DM, or share DMing with others, and am willing to change locations or setting.

So, anyone interested at all in this kind of game?

Edit: The in-character thread can be found here. The webpage for the game can be found here.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd love to try this, though I would need some rules help.  I have both the game and the tribunal book, and have read through them, but have never actually played for real.


----------



## Someone (Oct 27, 2004)

I´m interested too. I have the rules printed (though I´m more familiar with the 3rd edition rules; I ran a saga in Spain for a while)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 27, 2004)

I also would be interested, but only as a player for now.  I'm in a tabletop Ars Magica game (set in Spain) at the moment, plus I'm finishing running a D&D game, and am about to start a PBP Iron Kingdoms game, so I'm a little busy at the moment 

As for my magus character, I would love to either play a Criamon, Tytalus, or perhaps one of the local flavors of Ex Miscellanea.  I have the Novogorod Tribunal book, so I'll take a look at it to see if anything strikes my fancy.


----------



## Yair (Oct 27, 2004)

Ahhh, interest!

Maerdwyn: I'd gladly help with any question/problem.
Someone: 3ed is very similar to 4e, as I'm sure you've learned. So that shouldn't be a problem at all.
Blue-Genie: that's a lot of gaming :envy:

What kind of covenant do we want? I personally like spring with NPC leader/patron, or a huge winter sprawling thing. The one I created for my intended tabletop saga was the former; I can post it if you want.

Do you even want a new covenant, or do you want to use an existing one? Just about every covenant in the tribunal seems ready for play as a PC covenant for me.

*Character Generation*
For this game, I believe using only the core rules and The Dragon and the Bear is best. If someone wants material from other books (most of which are available online, actually), however, I'm open for discussion.
For a PbP, use the Purchase Method (page 32) for generating charactaristics.

BTW: For those that don't have it, The Dragon and the Bear contain lots of "secrets"; if you want history and the situation in the tribunal to suprise you, I recommend not reading it and playing as a foreign magus.

If we will have another player willing to DM or share DMing, I will be creating a Criamon, I think. For now, I will stay characterless.

*PbP Details*
I believe a brisk rate of 1 post per two days should prove reasonable; a player regularly not posting for 4 days or more will be outed. A DM not posting per 2 days will be.... errrr... well, extremely embarassed 
I am aiming for 5 players [looks out for new volunteers...].

Anymore info needed? Am I missing something?
Thoughts? Suggestions? Covenants? Characters?

P.S, Ars Magica 5 is coming out soon. It is possible I'd be wanting to convert soon after...

P.S.S If anyone doesn't understand anything at all in what I am saying and wants to ask, don't be afraid to do so, don't feel like you have to read the book before asking or anything. Also, if anyone wants advice or anything - again, just post.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 27, 2004)

Wassúp Yair, It's Roy
Maybe I'll give it a try, as long you'll have my character statistics and I'll
Roleplay him .
I'm sure you'll create a nice character for me, or you'll use the previous
character that i have made in the coffee shop.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2004)

I will try making up a character, and then submit it to you for editing or suggestions if that's okay. 

As far as covenent, etc., I'm, so far, generally ignorant (been a few years since I've touched these books), and therefore extremely flexible


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2004)

Since I don´t know the tribunal well, and I´m DMing another game, I´m surely playing only as a player. So, I´m fine with any of the options, though the winter covenant sounds more fine than the other.


----------



## Yair (Oct 28, 2004)

*Character for Roy*

Roy: frankly, I remember you contemplating a lot, but I don't remember you actually settling down on any one character. I'll make one for you. Just give me an archetype: some stock ArM archetypes you might want...
Bjornaer - shapechanging owl/magus, concentrating on understanding the links between the animal and human; think mad scientist breeding werewolves, grafting animal parts, and so on.
Bonisagus - a lab rat magus focusing on creating true life; think Frankenstein (the scientist, not the creation).
Tremere - a war-loving mage that strives for dominance of wizards over the mundanes, versed in both magical and mundane warfare; think Red Wizard of Thay
Flambeau - a violent fireball-throwing magus that likes to blow stuff up; think... just about any D&D sorcerer 
Tytalus - a demon-haunted magus with a dark secret in his past; think Elric
Verditius - a lab rat magus focusing on creating life-like automatons.
Mercere - a traveler with no magical abilities, but lots of mundane and a few supernatural benefits.
Pick one, or give me another, and I'll whip up the details of the character for you.


----------



## Yair (Oct 28, 2004)

*Covenant*

The way I see it, there are two options here - either we have a young Spring covenant or a sprawling Winter one; I just don't like the in-betweens, and can't decide between the two. So let me just list the two options in more detail, and we'll have a vote.

*Spring Covenant: Kromeer*
A young covenant erected by the great magus Maximilian of Verditius on a magical hill deep within the pagan forests of the tribunal. He brought in several magi but recruited very few grogs and is ignorant of the sorounding powers that be. Both physically and politically the covenant is only half-completed, really.
Initial adventures will include harvesting vis, trading for resources (books and so on), formally establishing recognition as a covenant, and so on. The covenant has one serious Hermetic enemy (the home-covenant of Maximilian), and needs to make allies fast if it is to survive.

*Winter Covenant: Gormenghast*
A vast sprawling city in a regio in northern russia, Gormenghast has a huge amount of resident magi, but many of which are dead. Some of them don't even know it. Its sprawling, impossible, hallways include a hundred wizard laboratories, but no one is sure how many are occupied. The impressive magical aura that once filled the place is diminishing and old spells are failing. At the same time, it is getting harder and harder to reach the regio. Some claim this is due to the growing Christian influence in the city and the mundane lands sorounding it. If something doesn't change, it is feared the covenant might slip entirely from Mythic Europe, or perhaps vanish away as it merges with the mundane layer.
Adventures will focus heavily on the need to understand and stop the covenant's regio degeneration.

[Of course, I'm open for other ideas or modifications.]

Votes?


----------



## Yair (Oct 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I will try making up a character, and then submit it to you for editing or suggestions if that's okay.



Sure, that's fine. Post it here or send it by email, as you please.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 28, 2004)

If theres still a spot I'd like in.  I tried to get a game off the ground here a while back but it never happened.  Ah well.  So if there is still a spot, Please?

I like spring covenants so I would go with Kromeer and probably create a Bonisagus Magus, here to see what magic may be found in this far off land instead of in the crustiness of the heavly populated areas of Europe.


----------



## Yair (Oct 28, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> If theres still a spot I'd like in.  I tried to get a game off the ground here a while back but it never happened.  Ah well.  So if there is still a spot, Please?
> 
> I like spring covenants so I would go with Kromeer and probably create a Bonisagus Magus, here to see what magic may be found in this far off land instead of in the crustiness of the heavly populated areas of Europe.



Yep, still some room left. We're now at a nice, round five.

And with one vote for Kromeer.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 28, 2004)

Not knowing anyting of the Novgorod tribunal- as a consortis- would the son of a local noble (met while he was being fostered in France as a squire at court) be out of place?  At least he would have somebody to translate for him when trying (badly!) to talk to locals?


----------



## Yair (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, I am not sure I understand the question, but I'll do my best.

If you mean a foreign minor noble, then he will find the local society very strange as it is a mixture of pagan and Orthodox (rather then Catholic) Christianity; and of course there is the weather and wilderness. But nevertheless I think one such a consortis could make a good middleman when dealing with nobles, merchants, and so on. 
The local nobility doesn't speak French, BTW, to the best of my knowledge. I believe they speak Russian or Slavic, maybe Norweigian. And the clergy speaks Church-Slavic and Greek. A strange, uncivilized, place... 

If you mean a local noble sent to france for his education - well, I suppose it is possible, especially from Poland. The only thing is he must be from a *minor* noble family, as a "royal" famliy (realy just two very large lines, one ruling Poland and one spread all over Russia) is taboo as a consequence of the Royal Embargo: a peripheral code ruling forbidding revealing oneself as a magus to a royal noble.

Hmm. I'll try to post a briefing on the tribunal tonight.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 28, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> If you mean a local noble sent to france for his education - well, I suppose it is possible, especially from Poland. The only thing is he must be from a *minor* noble family, as a "royal" famliy (realy just two very large lines, one ruling Poland and one spread all over Russia) is taboo as a consequence of the Royal Embargo: a peripheral code ruling forbidding revealing oneself as a magus to a royal noble.




Yep- a local minor noble- sent to France in one of those fostering exchanges meant to prevent war.  Fostering was big between royalty, and minor nobility (and consequently social climbing wealthy noobs), took it up as a fashion.


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2004)

I vote for Gormenghast; it´s creative and new, and having a clear and concise objective will help with the limitations of Pbp. While waiting the briefing, I´m thinking the character concepts; a Perdo specialist Flambeau mage (basically an old character) and a resident accountant and petty merchant -possibly Jew, if you allow that-


----------



## Yair (Oct 28, 2004)

Imagine ancient forests, untouched by man's axe, stretching from horizon to horizon. Imagine man confined to the great river valleys, with his wooden cities and the small villages that serve them passing trade up and down the river. There be great cathedrals, and monasteries led by the black clergy, and the Eastern Church holds sway. But in the remote villages closer to the wild forests, and in the forests depths still, Slav pagans dwell, unchristend, worshiping the ancient powers of nature, the Faerie Gods of old.  Imagine a cold five-month winter of constant snow, covering and destroying all roads, freezing the mighty rivers until trade is all done by sleds. And massive spring thaws, and floods, and than a brief short summer. You are imagining the Novgorod Tribunal.

The tribunal boundaries encompass what is now Russia and Poland, from the eastern Carpathians to the Ural mountains. It is circa 1150 A.D, and the land is in turmoil. Polish and Russian princes rule the divided land, each temporarily holding a province or few only to be replaced in a few years by another. Princes rarely die in battle, or of natural causes. Their greatest prize is the large trade city of Kiev in the south, though Novgorod in the north is also powerful, and Krakov, capitol of Poland, is nearly as prestigious. It is mainly in the cities that the power of Boyars, merchants and petty landowners, is growing.

A divine aura sorounds the cities, monasteries, and some Christian villages and fields (mostly those villages closest to the cities). In Russia the Russian Orthodox Church holds sway, while Poland answers to the Pope (and is heavily influenced by the German, including the use of stone construction, German law, and the three field system). The church is engaged in a long and bitter fight with paganism, which they do not tolerate, but are tolerant of Islam and Judaism. At the moment the church is mainly concerned with swelling up the local numbers of priests and the strength of Christianity within its own ranks, as there are not enough priests in these times to even visit all the small villages. Most churchmen find violence counterproductive. 

Volkhvy, pagan priests, still lead many of the more remote Slav villages, and sometimes even work within the cities in hiding – either directly or through emissaries. Their power, however, has greatly diminished from their past glory, and there is intense enmity between them and the Church.

Faerie auras are common and strong, although they are diminishing as the Church expands. The fay of Novgorod are divided between the White and Gold courts, aligned with cold Winter and lifebearing Summer. The fay also greatly respect the pagan gods, which some magi suspect are nothing but powerful faeries.

Magical auras are, thank God almighty, plentiful and powerful. Many areas within the pristine land are blessed with powerful magical auras. These are often settled by pagan villages, but some are settled by wizards and, of course, most are left to the magical denizens that populate them. Raw vis is plentiful, and the pagan locals do not trouble much the wizards in their studies. This is truly a blessed land.

That’s all I have time for for now, I hope it’s enough. If you want more details on any topic – ask. (The info is from the history chapter in The Dragon and the Bear.)
Someone – as a Jew, I find the prospect of a Jew accountant amusing. I hope he’ll be greedy. Sure, it sounds fine.


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks. I noticed your location, and since the probabilities of yourself being even a descendent of Russian jews being not low, I though it could be touchy. I´m glad you have not problems with that. Since both characters could work in either covenant, I´ll start working in them. The ideas so far are:

Chronius: A very promising apprentice in a prestigious Flammbeau Covenant, he sufered the envy of other students. A practical joke played on him while working in the laboratory (a violation of his master´s Sanctum) resulted on an accident that disfigured him; the following investigation also led to earn the enmity of several wizards. After passing the gauntlet, he decided to put as many miles as he could between him and his formed Covenant, and he ended in the Novgorod Tribunal. 

He would be a specialist in Perdo, with a knack for aging things and a good learner. 

(Name still undecided): A jew from Kiev, with a fine education and a well trained tongue, though his years studying weren´t the best thing for his health of physical presence. After marrying, he saw in the covenant a way to be safe from the periodic outbreaks of violence against his kin, so he offered to work for the covenant despite that meant to separate from his family for extended periods of time. He would be the stereotypical moneylender. (Strong points would include family contacts, gossip information, good academic knowledge skills)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Roy: frankly, I remember you contemplating a lot, but I don't remember you actually settling down on any one character. I'll make one for you. Just give me an archetype: some stock ArM archetypes you might want...
> Bjornaer - shapechanging owl/magus, concentrating on understanding the links between the animal and human; think mad scientist breeding werewolves, grafting animal parts, and so on.
> Bonisagus - a lab rat magus focusing on creating true life; think Frankenstein (the scientist, not the creation).
> Tremere - a war-loving mage that strives for dominance of wizards over the mundanes, versed in both magical and mundane warfare; think Red Wizard of Thay
> ...





*Someone* - By the way, we are not russion jews, we born in Israel and not Russia.
*Yair * - my character will be a simple local man, slim and not tall, 1.50 meter, that love the secrets and dense of the city and the animals that lurks with in and survive in this cruel world, I'll be Bjornaer.

can i shift into - crow, rat, dog and other city denizens?
as for covenant - Gormenghast sounds great.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 29, 2004)

Strahd:  If Yair is playing straight from the book- The Bjornaer have a special Virtue called "Follower of Bjornaer".  This lets you take on the animal form of your "heart beast", you are restricted to that single animal though shape changing spells can be used as normal.  For a non-combat worthy form it is a +1 virtue, for a combat worthy form +2.

Someone:  Careful with being Jewish- seems like a lot of pepole in this group are Jewish (Yair and Strahd in Israel, myself an Orthodox jew in South Africa.)  Also, at this point in time in Medieval Europe, Jews were unpopular.  they were moneylenders, not out of choice, but because they were forced into it by local nobility (everyone else forbidden from it due to the Church not allowing anyone Christians to charge each other interest.)  A Jew was required to wear a special hat when amongst non-Jews and was not allowed in many public institutions (such as universities- those generally being run by the Church and required you to be Christian to enter.)  

Another constraint is that most Jews at this time were observant- you would not be able to travel on the Sabath, would have dietary problems etc.  Also, the use of magic is strictly forbidden- Kaballah being the closest thing.  (If I recall correctly, in one of my old 3rd ed supplements it refers to their being an uneasy truce between the Jewish Kaballists and the Hermetic order).  A jew in the Order of Hermes would be considered an Apikoros (heretic) and would need to keep his affiliation secret.  Of course, the above is all subject to Yair changing it as he sees fit for his game


----------



## Yair (Oct 29, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Someone* - By the way, we are not russion jews, we born in Israel and not Russia.
> *Yair * - my character will be a simple local man, slim and not tall, 1.50 meter, that love the secrets and dense of the city and the animals that lurks with in and survive in this cruel world, I'll be Bjornaer.
> 
> can i shift into - crow, rat, dog and other city denizens?
> as for covenant - Gormenghast sounds great.



Gormenghast 2, Kromeer 1
A city-focused Bjornaer is a concept I haven't seen yet, I'll be glad to whip one up.

P.S, Someone said _descended_ from Russia, an he's absolutely right - there are plenty of those around. In-fact I'm descended from the Czech (jews), who are very near.


----------



## Yair (Oct 29, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Strahd:  If Yair is playing straight from the book- The Bjornaer have a special Virtue called "Follower of Bjornaer".  This lets you take on the animal form of your "heart beast", you are restricted to that single animal though shape changing spells can be used as normal.  For a non-combat worthy form it is a +1 virtue, for a combat worthy form +2.



Strahd asked me to take care of the rule-details, so I didn't go into all of that. But of course you are right. I'll be posting his character today.



> Someone:  Careful with being Jewish- seems like a lot of pepole in this group are Jewish (Yair and Strahd in Israel, myself an Orthodox jew in South Africa.)  ... [snip a lot of true things]
> Of course, the above is all subject to Yair changing it as he sees fit for his game



Personally I don't have a problem with anyone playing a Jew, including misprotraying them (this is only a game) but I am not observant. If it would trouble you, however, then perhaps it is not a good idea?
As far as this game is concerned, I am willing to allow a lot of slack. The eastern church was generally much more tolerant of jews than in the west, and it may be that they are not prosecuted at all locally at this time if this suits the player. Or maybe pogroms are the weekly enterteinment. I'll go with whatever works for the player and character.
As far as wizardry is concerned - again, this can certainly be stretched. It may be that goyim [non-jews] can do whatever they like, and even that a jew may benefit from it if he doesn't request it (like a goy can light fire in Shabat). It is also possible that he is simply non-observant; while it is true jews were pretty observant, there were certainly individual exceptions.
BTW, the book that talks about judaism in Mythic Europe is _Kabbalah: Mythic Judaism_, and is damn fine one. I'm afraid anyone versed in it will know more about judaism then me  I don't want to include its rules material, generally speaking, but it can provide excellent background for those interested.

I would find depicting jeduaism as diabolism distasteful. Anything beyond that I'm willing to leave to player interpertations and desires. It's a game. If anyone feels a jew character may be a problem, however, now is definitely the right time to say so.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 29, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Personally I don't have a problem with anyone playing a Jew, including misprotraying them (this is only a game) but I am not observant. If it would trouble you, however, then perhaps it is not a good idea?




Nah- I even got involved in a testament game here for a while. 



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> As far as this game is concerned, I am willing to allow a lot of slack. The eastern church was generally much more tolerant of jews than in the west, and it may be that they are not prosecuted at all locally at this time if this suits the player. Or maybe pogroms are the weekly enterteinment. I'll go with whatever works for the player and character.




Depends on your penchant for historical accuracy.  The Eastern Church tolerant of Judaism?  Pogroms started in Poland and Russia!  As  said- its your game so the level of historical accuracy is your call- after all this IS MYTHIC Europe!



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> As far as wizardry is concerned - again, this can certainly be stretched. It may be that goyim [non-jews] can do whatever they like, and even that a jew may benefit from it if he doesn't request it (like a goy can light fire in Shabat). It is also possible that he is simply non-observant; while it is true jews were pretty observant, there were certainly individual exceptions.




Yeah, but here we are talking about the Jew doing the forbidden action, a different thing altogether.  Yep, he isn't going to be sentenced to death by the community (there not being a Sanhedrin, but at the very least he would be excommunicated!)   BUT once again this is MYTHIC Europe, nobody says the rules are the same as in reality (actually, the more the rules are varied, the less chance of anything too objectionable, after all, it doesn't resembel reality 



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> I would find depicting jeduaism as diabolism distasteful. Anything beyond that I'm willing to leave to player interpertations and desires. It's a game. If anyone feels a jew character may be a problem, however, now is definitely the right time to say so.




As I said, I have no problem with it, but from the sounds of what Someone was after, it is based purely on the worst of Jewish stereotypes (greedy moneylender), but none of the actuality of the histoical reality of Jews in the period.  The point of my post was to try and inject some life into the concept- Jews at the time were heavily persecuted, expelled form their homes at a whim (generally when th elocal lord owed too much to the moneylender, and then used his power to disposses the jews and cancel his debts!), and far from glamorous.  If one looks at pictures from the period, the conical hats of Jews are prominent, appearing in public without it was tantamount to challenging the Church!


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2004)

Again, as Yair said, it´s only a game and we´re meant to have a nice time. If anyone has a problem with me playing a jew, please say so and I´ll change the character (it´s only a matter of not choosing the Outsider flaw); if I commit any mistake regarding religious or social customs, they would be caused only because of my ignorance, not any kind of bigotry or prejudice. Also, feel free to correct me on those; personally, I always saw Ars Magica as a way to improve my knowledge (I learned a lot about 11th century Spain while researching for my forme saga) and I expect this to be the same. 

Edit: I said nothing of greedy, or playing by the _bad_ stereotype. I was counting on him having a hard time, that was the eason on joining the covenant.

The character would be absolutely mundane (it´s the companion) so there´s no need to worry about him wielding or using magic.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 29, 2004)

Note to myself:  Do not come to Enworld straight after arguing with the moronic anti-semites in the newgroups!

Heh, no worries.  Unfortunately I hang out on some places on the net that one tends to assume the worst (a bad habit to bring to here!)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2004)

In the past two days i see only 3 players
me, someone and ghostknight ....
when do we start?

About my character: 
Yair - if i need to choose my heart beast, it will be a crow
about religion – I'm a pagan, I'm worshiping the 4 elements.
.
The church hanged my father Gregory because he raped children
And my mother Inna is very sick (cancer – give her at least a year for crying out loud)
My sister Anna is taking care of her, she is a candle maker and married to a tailor.

The characters name is Victor Panovich
Brown-nut hair, blue eyes, Short (1.5 meter) , Slim (52 Kg)
Simple winter cloth, and whatever you wanna give him.

By the way people – my name is Roy


----------



## Yair (Oct 29, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> In the past two days i see only 3 players
> me, someone and ghostknight ....
> when do we start?



I'm hoping Blue-Genie and Maerdwyn will pitch in soon. We will start once we'll hammer out the characters and get an idea, at least, of our covenant. I don't want to set a firm data... yet.



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> About my character:
> Yair - if i need to choose my heart beast, it will be a crow
> about religion – I'm a pagan, I'm worshiping the 4 elements.



The pagans around this part have a complicated religion, a far cry from worshiping the "4 elements". Out of both respect for this complexity and possible campaign uses of it, I'll be keeping at least a smidgon of it. The following is a very brief summary from The Dragon and the Bear on the local pagan religion:


			
				The Dragon and the Bear said:
			
		

> *Religion and Magic*
> The Slavs were Sun and Earth worshippers. They had many gods, most of whom shared attributes of Fire, Sun, and Fertility. Not all tribes chose to worship the same gods, but at the root of the Slavic religion was the simple notion that the world passed through an annual cycle of birth, growth, decay,
> death, and then rebirth. This cycle was easily seen in the waxing and waning of the sun’s power and the turn of the seasons. Accordingly the Slavs marked
> the solstices and equinoxes with elaborate rituals. They especially celebrated the turn of midwinter (when the Sun was reborn), the coming of spring (the return of fertility) and the harvest season.
> ...



So if you're a pagan, this is the deal.



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The church hanged my father Gregory because he raped children



ok...   


			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> And my mother Inna is very sick (cancer – give her at least a year for crying out loud)
> My sister Anna is taking care of her, she is a candle maker and married to a tailor.



I doubt the medical practitioners of that day were aware of cancer, but OK.


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2004)

By the "medieval paradigm" presented in the rulebooks, cancer may not even exists (at least as we know)


----------



## Yair (Oct 29, 2004)

*Roy's Character*

Roy, here is your character. Well, one version of it. Look it over, decide if it sounds right and if that's what you want. If you want me to change anything - let me know. If there is anything in the character sheet you don't understand (like why Black Sheep, or whatnot) - ask me.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm still here - I'm creating a character as I relearn rules, but things may go faster if Yair makes one for me and I play it.  


I've also been battling a terrible internet connection that drops me every 3 or four minutes, but I hope that resolves soon.


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2004)

The sheets are great, Yair. I´m finishing Chronius number crunching; i´ll give him the finishing details soon; I post them for review.

Intelligence: +4 (Logical) Perception: +2 (intuitive) Strenght: 0 Stamina: 0 Presence: -1 (Unimpressive) Communication: -1 (rude) Dexterity: 0 Quickness: 0

(He´s quite smart, though he finds difficult to make friends)

Virtues: Adept Student, Inventive Genius, Magical Affinity (aging things) +2, Great Intelligence, Book Learner; total +8

(I took virtues that show him as a gifted student, and his affinity with rotting, rusting, aging, spoiling or eroding things)

Flaws: Major Magical Deficiency (Creo) -4, Blatant Gift, Warped Magic (plants die, food is spoiled, metal rust), Disfigured (yellow skin, almost no hair). Total -8

(He doesn´t understand Creo magic well; other defects show the results of his magical "accident")

Abilities: (Age 25): Magic Theory 5, Order of Hermes Lore 3, Parma Magica 4, Concentration 3, Scribe Latin 2, Speak Latin 5, Speak Catalano-Aragonese 3, Speak Slavic 3, Hermetic Law 1, Precision 1, Penetration 1, Certamen 2, Speak Arabic 1, Scribe Arabic 1, Magical Affinity (aging things) 4.

(He was born in Spain, and trained in some french or italian Covenant, hence the Speak Language skills. Other than that, it´s pretty straightforward.

Magical Arts:

Perdo: 12 (78)
Intellego: 3 (6)

Animal 4 (10)
Aquam 3 (6)
Corpus 5 (15)
Herbam 4 (10)
Terram 5 (15)
Vim 4 (10)

No surprises here; a specialist.


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'm still here - I'm creating a character as I relearn rules, but things may go faster if Yair makes one for me and I play it.
> 
> 
> I've also been battling a terrible internet connection that drops me every 3 or four minutes, but I hope that resolves soon.



If it is a matter of days, I prefer you making your character - as I'm sure you'll be more familiar and comfortable with a character you make yourself. If you want me to, however, I'd be glad to work with whatever you give me and build one up for you.
And of course, if you have any questions you can ask.

Edit: I'd also appreciate feedback on the covenant choice.


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> I´m finishing Chronius number crunching; i´ll give him the finishing details soon; I post them for review...



He looks great  

Edit: I did some numer crunching, and got Speak Catalan 4 & age 33 (which is excessive).  [and the virtues/flaws as +7/-7, but as long as it's balanced...]


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2004)

*The Wizard's Grimoire*

I noticed I used some elements from the Wizard's Grimoire. I guess its officially part of the books. Make sure to ask me about elements from it, however - a lot of it is very questionable mechanically.


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> He looks great
> 
> Edit: I did some numer crunching, and got Speak Catalan 4 & age 33 (which is excessive).  [and the virtues/flaws as +7/-7, but as long as it's balanced...]




Since I remade the character several times -adding a point here and substracting there- it may be wrong, sure. I dumped Enemies and Extra arts, but forgot to modify the numbers. I reduced Speak Own language to 3 since he has not spoken his mother tonge since in at least 15 years, so it´s natural it´s a little rusty. With that, he would be 29 years old, wich it´s more acceptable.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Yair,

I'm working on a Merintia right now, but let me know if that wouldn't be appropriate to the setting or you rather not get into Russian Faeries, etc.  

For covenant, I see things I like about both, but Lean slightly towards Gormenghast, as it seems to mesh a bit better with the character as I'm conceiving her.


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Yair,
> 
> I'm working on a Merintia right now, but let me know if that wouldn't be appropriate to the setting or you rather not get into Russian Faeries, etc.
> 
> For covenant, I see things I like about both, but Lean slightly towards Gormenghast, as it seems to mesh a bit better with the character as I'm conceiving her.



Gormenghast 3, Kromeer 1. Got it.
As for faeries - the Slavic fay actually look interesting, and gave me a few ideas. I don't see any problem with a Merinitia.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2004)

hello yair
About the picture of Victor - you get an A, it's very resembles to what I thought about.
As for the virtues and flaws – I don’t have problem with them, just explain.
and I'll add it to my roleplaying game more accuratly
What is the gentle gift virtue
Why am I considered by people black sheep
And the stingy master??? – it’s somehow related to the story you wrote in the end
About Stolizya ?
and the last one is subtle magic ... what the F**k ?

Beside it ... I'm ready folks.


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2004)

I can explain those. Mages make people and animal feel uneasy when they are near them (they have a penalty to social skills); Gentle gift means that you don´t have that problem. Black sheep means that your family rejects you; they oppose your character, and won´t help if anything happens to you. "Stingy master" means that your master did not train you as thoroughly as it should have, and thus you have less magical arts than the average. You can cast spells without making gestures, hence the Subtle Magic virtue.


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> I can explain those. Mages make people and animal feel uneasy when they are near them (they have a penalty to social skills); Gentle gift means that you don´t have that problem. Black sheep means that your family rejects you; they oppose your character, and won´t help if anything happens to you. "Stingy master" means that your master did not train you as thoroughly as it should have, and thus you have less magical arts than the average. You can cast spells without making gestures, hence the Subtle Magic virtue.



Allow me to expand on those.
I gave you the Gentle Gift so that you could interact easily with city folk and animals - otherwise, they would have shunned you.
Black Sheep, in your particular case, relates to your relationship with your Hermitic "family" - your former parens (former "master"), and all those who respect her, see your interest as abhorrant and wanting nothing to do with you. This carries over to your political stature, as your parens is highly respected in the tribunal.
Stingy Master comes along with all of this, as Stolizya was as quick to get rid of you as possible, and barely tought you the basics. This also coincides with your exceptionally young age.
Subtle Magic and Quiet Magic allow you to cast spells with little or no words and gestures at a lesser penalty - I admit these are more min-maxing oriented, to allow you to cast spells in animal form with less penalties. They are not essential to the character, and we can remove them if you want.

Then come the others... let me just explain them all.
Affinity with Intellego adds the score of the Ability to any application of the Intellego art, making you that much better at dechipering things out. It goes well with the divinatory nature of crows, and your inquisitive nature.
Follower of Bjornaer allows several things - principaly, through the Will Over Form ability, you can change-shape into a human or crow shape at will. You can also use the ability to resist shape-changing spells. Last, your current shape (crow, human, or any other shape adopted by magic) is always seen as your true shape to magical investigations.

Now to the flaws...
No familiar means you can never bind a familiar.
Weak magic comes from your Bjornaer heritage - your have weaknesses relating to fire-magic, specifically you'll find it difficult to penetrate the "spell resistance" of creatures or characters.
Small Frame means you are small - both in mass and height. The result is that you have one less Body level (-5 hp) and one less Fatigue level (meaning less energy to cast spells).
Uncommon Fear from birds of pray is pretty self-explanatory.
and the Dependent means you have your mother and sister to take care of.

Note also that Shape of the City Prowler allows you to take on the form of a dog (we can change it to cat or something else). The other spells have explanations with them, so should be clear enough.

Hmm. Anymore questions?
I recommend reading the relevant parts of the AM4 book/pdf; it has an excellent index in the back.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 30, 2004)

*I'm still here*

Just wanted to say that I haven't checked out, and am still working on my character.  I was thinking of having a Volkhv companion character.  Would that be OK?


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that I haven't checked out, and am still working on my character.  I was thinking of having a Volkhv companion character.  Would that be OK?



The thing is, Volkhv are very powerful. IIRC, a Volkhv takes the *magus slot*. As I see it, he can be a priest in Gormenghast, either as a Ex Misc or as a non-magus priest serving the pagan community. Or he can be affiliated with a nearby community. If you want him community-less, he will need to be a Koldun.
A hedge wizard Companion would be a Vedun. Or a "bard-guy", forgot how they were called.
I might be willing to allow two or more magus-slot characters for each player in the future... but let's stick with one for now, OK?


----------



## Blue_Genie (Oct 30, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> The thing is, Volkhv are very powerful. IIRC, a Volkhv takes the *magus slot*. As I see it, he can be a priest in Gormenghast, either as a Ex Misc or as a non-magus priest serving the pagan community. Or he can be affiliated with a nearby community. If you want him community-less, he will need to be a Koldun.
> A hedge wizard Companion would be a Vedun. Or a "bard-guy", forgot how they were called.
> I might be willing to allow two or more magus-slot characters for each player in the future... but let's stick with one for now, OK?



OK.  *Looks back over thread*

Nobody has stated they wanted to play a Volkhv, right?


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2004)

*Gormenghast: The City That Is A Dream*

OK, so as it seeems we have decided upon Gormenghast, how about the following for decriptions/info? I'll divide them to small crunchy bits. If there is anything you want to change, just say so.

*Physical Appearance*
One can almost perceive some design behind the architectural cacophony that is Gormenghast, some hidden logic secreted behind the myriad of domes and towers, courtyards and promenades, balconies and alcoves that, taken together, comprise the City that is a Dream. The complex is dominated by the _Tower of Crows_, an impossibly tall thin black square tower capped by an aviary. Below the tower lies the _Council Dome_, a huge silver dome out of which slit-like windows colored light shines out like beacons in the night, each window casting a different hue on the surrounding domes, towers, and rooftops that lie below.Around hundreds of small towers, villas, and other great houses crowed hundreds more shanty buildings, crouching and leaning onto each other as if gasping for air, or perhaps reaching for the great dome's light. This is then the structure that is Gormenghast - a confused and jumbled assortment of impossible architecture drawn with unerring design.
Below the covenant proper sits a small town, perhaps a village. Its cobbled streets are windy but wide, and its houses low yet spacious. Much now is in ruin, and many of the residences stand empty, the streets lifeless, and the people few and far in between. 
The village and covenant lie in a valley, surrounded by hills that mark the border of the regio the nests them. By ancient law the valley and hills are unhampered, unspoiled by man's touch. No road connects Gormenghast to the hills, no road to tie it to land or tribunal. Yet somehow the covenant and village carry on, for food and goods do come to Gormenghast is ways more mysterious then mere roads. A hidden power looks over Gormenghast, even onto it long winter.


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2004)

*Navigating Gormenghast*

*Navigating Gormenghast*
Space and time mean little in this magical place. Travel through the labyrantine maze that is the central complex is much more a matter of understanding of fleeting moments, unique symbolism, and a keen awareness of your destination than it is a mere game in geography or geometry. Despite its almost mundane, non-changing, appearance, attempting to navigate Gormenghast by map or memory will only get you lost, fast.
Mechanically, the covenant is considered a linked set of regios, each at the same level (+4, although once their aura was more powerful). Finding your way into a certain regio requires a Perception + *(Gormenghast) Area Lore* check of EF 5, modified for familiarity (from +5 to -5). Enigmatic Wisdom may be used as a bonus to this roll, and it may be a Simple roll when seeking areas of great familiarity.
The lands around the covenant proper, namely the village and engulfing valley, can be navigated normally.


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2004)

*The Library*

*The Library*
There are actually three libraries in Gormenghast, but only one is The library, and it is a wonder. It is located in a great square hall, perhaps seven feet tall. High stone walls divide the room into many narrow hallways, and the floor is littered with piles of small books. Its key feature, however, are the huge tomes leaning against the reading stools or lying in the recesses in the walls. Hundreds upon hundreds of books line the walls, each tome taller than a grown man, bound in heavy wooden covers and written on thick leather parchment. The insides are all lavishly illustrated by the librarians, who are always hard at work in the great library, copying, illustrating, and rewriting the great collection. Unfortunately, the thick leather parchment is splotchy, there is no index, and indeed not even titles upon the weighty tomes.
Mechanically, there is no set list of books in Gormenghast's library. Rather, trying to locate a certain spell, lab notes, or book requires some time (1d8 days) with a librarian, and a *Communication* roll (appropriate social skills or other modifiers may apply), with the EF depending on the likelihood of the library containing the sought after item. The library is more likely to have works connected (even ymbolically) to decay, stagnation, order, stability, coldness, or protection, as well as books on local affairs. There is little chance of there being a book on places far away, or one with themes of instability, heat, or so on, and some works (particularly new, original, or exotic) may simply have no chance of being located. Note that in practice the library is composed of individual AM4 books; this mechanic is used simply for the purpose of us not having to decide what these are in advance.
The secondary libraries are smaller collections of books, largely focused on specific topics. The Rose-Room Library focuses on protection and warding, while the Northern Wing library focuses on mundane works. Mechanically, searching them is subsumed under the general rules above. Also note that a treasure trove of lost books may lie in abandoned, or at least forgotten, laboratories.


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2004)

*Ritual and Ceremony*

*Ritual and Ceremony*
Gormenghast is enmeshed with ritual. Everything from the changing of the guard to the scrubbing of the floors is conducted in somber ceremony. Upon joining the covenant you swore to respect and uphold Gormenghast's customs, but you probably weren't aware quite what you were letting yourself into. As a junior magus (or a lesser position) you are expected by custom to be present and participate in certain rituals - from the annual Casting of the Aegis of the Hearth to the infamous Saying Farewell to Those Embarking on this Dangerous Journey ceremony. Attendance is nominated by the Rex Scorum, the master of ceremonies, that personally partakes in the more important ceremonies.
The complex rituals are all based on ancient laws and customs, as detailed in the annals and lawbooks of Gormenghast. So encumbered with age is Gormenghast that precedents for nearly any action or inaction can be found somewhere in these weighty tomes. A successful *(Gormenghast) Organization Lore* check will always supply such a precedent. Legal arguments between two claimants can be made on the basis of the *Lectio* skill (with roleplaying modifiers as appropriate). The Pontifex alone has the power to circumvent tradition by declaring a new custom, although she is hesitant to use this power.


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2004)

*Other Resources, Rights, and Duties*

*Other Resources, Rights, and Duties*
It is said Gormenghast hides a hundred wizard laboratories within its depths. Knowing its nature, it wouldn't surprise you to learn there are more. Wizard's councils, however, are attended by only a few - although  there always seems to be one old member you never have seen before. The covenant keeps no record on which member is dead, or passed to final twilight, and the number of magi that resided within its great halls over the centuries is in the hundreds. You can only hazard a guess as to how many are still active.
Each magus receives a laboratory and with it a stipend of (Gormenghast-minted) coin, lab supplies, and may call upon the services of the artisans, experts, and grogs of the covenant (with seniority determining underling duties in case of conflicting instructions). Raw vis is not supplied automatically; rather, a raw vis stipend may be alloted in a council meeting, as can other desirable resources. The council is convened on each equinox and solstice, but must be attended only by those the Rex Scorum determines - if you desire to attend one, you must notify him at least a season in advance.
Junior magi are often invited to council meetings and various minor ceremonies. They are also frequently tasked with collecting raw vis, or with various missions and problem-solving duties by the senior magi. While you may vote in council, senior magi may veto or ignore your vote... sometimes, according to precedent.
You are not aware of the covenant's accounting of mundane equipment, lab supplies, or magical vis and resources. From the neglect of entire wings and the poor maintenance of those used you gather resources are limited. Yet food is plentiful and diverse,  lab supplies never seem in shortage, and all its many grogs are adequately, if inexpensively, equipped. Everything seems to functional, but only barely so  - except, that is, to the food, which is extravagant.
In terms of raw vis you believe the covenant has more then adequate resources, and has over the years accumulated vast stockpiles. Certainly you have never heard that the covenant lacked the vis to grant someone any request - objections were always, it seems, made on some other ground.


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2004)

*Personas*

*Personas*
In addition to the PCs, Gormenghast has a large cast of NPCs. These include hundreds of covenfolk (librarians, cooks, servants, and so on) and grogs, as well as a dozen or so specialists (carpenters, masons, tailors, tanners, bookbinders, and so on). The following are just some of the more prominent and active members of the covenant. Yes, these are the _active_ ones.
_Pontifex Lydia_ is the ruler of Gormenghast, a Tremere maga struck by old age and twilight. He frail body can no longer carry her, and she is carried around in a small carriage by a large fawning entourage that attempts to rule the covenant directly, especially when Lydia sinks into sleep (which she does often). To their annoyance, Lydia always seems to wake up in the wrong moments and disrupt their petty despotic schemes. From the little you know of her, she seems a fair ruler genuinely interested in Gormenghast's interests, but beset by fools and incompetence.
_Rex Scorum_ is the master of ceremonies of the covenant. You have gathered he is a Mercere by the name of Janus, though you are not certain if he is Gifted. He is a fat old man, that seems interested in little more than the minutiae of the endless ceremonies he is in charge of.
_Rex Nereiim_ is a mystery to you. He was present at each of your acceptance ceremonies, and at many ceremonies since, yet you are not clear on his task and duties in Gormenghast, and he had never attend a wizard's council. Stranger still, you can't seem to remember his appearance, although you always recognize him when you meet him.
_Skylos of Criamon_ is an aging Criamon magus, chitterish and giggling. He seems to find just about anything amusing and interesting, yet nothing seems to hold his attention. His votes usually goes with the flow, or with the more elder magi in the council.
_Kerrus of Verditius_ is a reclusive Verditius magus. Even at council he is always prying over some research notes or sketches, and resents simply having to vote. He often votes Nay, and you have the distinct feeling he doesn't always know what he is objecting to.
_Adendein of Merinitia_ is a relatively young senior member of the covenant, or at least seems to be younger and less afflicted then most. He is adamant in pursuing plans to invigorate Gormenghast, but his plans and suggestions often fail for lack of support. You suspect that he is the driving force behind the recent acceptance of young magi (the PCs) to bolster the covenant.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 31, 2004)

Still here.  I will post both my magus and his companion tomorrow.  The mage is complete- a dwarf, rescued from a freak show to be an apprentice and besotted with Corpus magic and Muto magic.

NOw the question - by the book, the dwarf flaw is -5 (due to its hefty penalties), BUT to overcome the problem is simple- an increas in size is only a Level 20 MuCo spell that lasts a sun.  To me the flaw seems overly generous seeing as it is so easily bypassed.  Obviously I am happy to play it by the book, but I want you as GM to rule on this- I took the flaw for the concept, not because I can bypass it easily!  Personally, I don't think it should be above -3 for a magus.


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Still here.  I will post both my magus and his companion tomorrow.  The mage is complete- a dwarf, rescued from a freak show to be an apprentice and besotted with Corpus magic and Muto magic.
> 
> NOw the ...



The idea is that for a magus the loss of two fatigue levels is disastrous. Frankly, I am not sure it is but I don't mind playing it this way. We'll follow the book on this one, I guess you earned a free lunch


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2004)

It's look like the place is a mess.
It's hard to find your way in there
And to find a book is another story ...
But, Gormenghast sounds like a place for a crow.
what is the duties of the magi characters in the covenant ?


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> what is the duties of the magi characters in the covenant ?



Well amongst other things, you've been assigned to collecyting the guano of the crows from the aviary each year. Apparently, it contains Intellego and Auram vis. Go figure.   
It's mainly a matter of ad-hoc summonings and announcements. One day you don't have a care in the world, the next you are told to supervise the ceremonial deplucking of multi-colored hens while dressed in purple attire and solemnly dictating the instructions.   
Thankfully most duties take up but a small fraction of a day so over an _normal_ season a day or three of time is lost in total. You may be assigned tasks that are more time consuming, but these are often the result of a senior member's whims or wizard council decisions rather than ongoing duties.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 1, 2004)

OK, here's my character.  This is just an outline for right now.  More will follow.  Any comments would be appreciated.

*Gerhardt von Obersdorf of House Bonisagus*

*Age*:  32   *Reputation*: Bonisagus hermit +3   *Confidence* 3
*Personality*: Reclusive +3, Curious +1   *Size*: 0

*INT* +4    *STR*  0    *PRE* +2    *DEX* -2
*PER* +3    *STA* +2    *COM* -2    *QUI*  0

*Abilities*:  Magic Theory 5, Organization Lore (Order of Hermes) 3, Parma Magica 3, Scribe Latin 3, Speak Latin 5, Speak German 4, Awareness 1, Brawling 2, Certamen 3, Concentration 2, Finesse 2, Affinity with Vim 3, Penetration 2, Folk Ken 2, Area Lore 1, Speak Slavic 1

*Virtues*:  Hermetic Prestige +1, Magical Affinity (Vim) +3, Knack with Magic Theory +1, Inventive Genius +1, Great Intelligence +2, Cautious Sorcerer +2

*Flaws*:  Blatant Gift -1, Slow Caster -2, Driving Goal (Become pre-eminent Vim researcher) -1, Magical Deficiency (Terrem, major) -2, Reclusive -1, Magical Deficiency (Corpus, minor) -1, Twilight Points -1, Warped Magic (Everyone witnessing spell has flashes of their own death) -1

*Techniques*:  Cr 0, In 7, Mu 0, Pe 4, Re 7
Forms:  An 0, Aq 0, Au 0, Co 0, He 0, Ig 0, Im 7, Me 7, Te 0, Vi 7

*Sigil*:  All colors seem to drain out of everything in sight while spell is being cast.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 1, 2004)

*Diamon the Little, Magus of House Bonisagus*

One question - Can I create stats for Bill- his Grog servant that acts as his porter (ok, mule  )?

*Diamon the Small Bonisagus   Age 29 Male* 
Twilight Points 1 Size -2
Personality Traits: Loyal (+2), Sensitive (+2),  Shy (+3), Coward (+2)

Str    0   Sta +2 ( Persistent)  
Com +1 (Tantalising)    Pre   -3(Ugly)
Dex -2 (Blunted) Qik  0
Int +4 (Connectivity) Per +3 (Details)

*Virtues and flaws*
Hermetic Prestige (+1)
Magic Affinity (+3) Corpus
Secret Vis source (+1) (Corpus – scrapings from hunch)
Strong Writer (+1)
Great Intelligence (+2)
Alchemy (+1)
Herbalism (+1)

Blatant Gift (-1)
Dwarf (-5)
Oversensitive (Freak shows/teasing) (-1)
Dependent (-1) – an infant dwarf he found that he decided to take in.
Major Magic deficiency (-2) (Mentem)

*Abilities*
Magic Theory 5
Organisation Lore (Order of Hermes) 3
Parma Magica 2
Scribe latin 3
Speak latin 5
Speak own language (French) 4
Affinity (Corpus) 4
Certamen 2
Finesse 2 
Penetration 3
Lectio 2
Knowledge (Alchemy) 2
Knowledge (Herbalism) 1
Concentration 2

*Arts  *  
*Techniques * 
Creo 5 Inteligo 2 Muto 8 Perdo 5 Rego 0	
*Forms* 
Animal 1	Aquam 0 Auram 0 Corpus 10 Herbam 4 Ignem 0 Imaginem 0 
Mentem 0 Terram 0 Vim 5

*Spells*
Disguise of the new visage (MuCo 15)
Arm of the infant (MuCo 20)
Preternatural growth and shrinking (MuCo 20)
Gentle Touch of the purified body (CrCo 15)
The Chirugeon’s healing touch (CrCo20)
Dust to Dust (PeCo 15)
Grip of the Choking hand (PeCo 15)
The wound that weeps (PeCo 15)
Gather the essence of the beast (MuVi 15)

*Wizards sigil:* The smell of blood.

*Description: * Diamon is short, a dwarf, and an exceedingly ugly one.  His nose is too large, his eyes bulbous and his thick and full- a caricature rather than a real person.  For this reason he tends to dress in black clothing, voluminous, his slight frame getting lost in the folds.  It also hides the fact that he has a slight hunch, not enough to qualify him as a hunchback, but he is self conscious about it.  When he speaks, his high pitched voice can be oddly compelling and he can be an effective speaker if he can somehow hide the effect his misshapen body has on others.

*Goal:*   To help establish a covenant that becomes a center of excellence, renowned for its research and contribution to the Order.  He is particularly interested in Muto Corpus magic and many days casts Preternatural Growth and Shrinking to change his size.

*History:* “Come One, Come All, see the child that never grows, the ugliest, strangest child ever produced in nature! Come see Diamon, found abandoned in a field, too ugly for even a mother to love!  Some say he was sired by a demon and ate his way from his mother's womb, others that his father was a goblin, a thing of the fay that raped his mother who committed suicide at the site of the hideous monstrosity she had birthed.  Come one and all- never again will you see such a sight!”

Diamon- a name given to a freak, as a thing of darkness, used to frighten the marks and draw in the crowds.  He wasn’t found abandoned, but his mother sold him to the freak show for money to feed the rest of the family.  Better to feed the healthy, strong children than worry about the strange misshapen little one.  His early life was hard.  He had no love, no real caring.  The owner of the freak show taking his wandering menagerie across Europe, often being mistaken for Gypsies or tinker folk, calling his pitch, showing off his bearded lady, fat man, two headed cow, performing mice the world’s strongest man and Diamon, the shrunken, hideous child that caused people to feel at unease in his company.  

Soon after his eight birthday, the freak show arrived at a covenant.  The show, open to all, drew in the curious stares of the covenfolk and even of the magi.  And lucky for Diamon it was.  One of the Magi, Simon of House Bonisagus was looking for an apprentice.  He recognized why people felt so uneasy around the child, and in conversation with him, came to realize that a fine intellect was hidden behind the ugliness and deformed body.  So Diamon left the freak show for a better life as an apprentice to Simon.

Life as an apprentice is hard for most, but through all the tough times, it was better than being an attraction in a freak show.  He stated taking frequent trips into the nearby village, often carried on the back of Bill, a grog of immense stature (and intellect proportionally reduced in relation to his body.

It was on one of these trips he met Niko, a minor noble being fostered in a nearby villa.  They maintained a tight friendship for years, the giant and the dwarf.  An incongruous pair indeed!  His apprenticeship finished and he was offered the chance at going to help through to an old, fading covenant and help bring it out of its decreptitude, surprisingly close to Niko’s homeland.  Since Niko would have to return home soon and start his adult duties, it seemed an opportune time for him to leave.  So, together with Niko and Bill, Diamon has gone to Gormenghast the Novgorod tribunal; his dream – to make it the unsurpassed center of study in Corpus and Muto magic.

He has also adopted Francois.  Rescued from a traveling group, much like the one he had been in.  Francois is only three and has not been traumatized by the events at the start of his life. If Diamon has anything to say, he won’t be traumatized at all!  He shows no sign of the gift, but he will probably still have a better life amongst covenfolk used to the strange and unusual.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 1, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> OK, here's my character.  This is just an outline for right now.  More will follow.  Any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> *Gerhardt von Obersdorf of House Bonisagus*
> 
> ...




Looks good generally

On the mechancs side, you need to note your twilight points- 1 +x (x being whatever Yair assigns from your flaw- remember, this will not be a good effect as it is a flaw.).  You need to assign specialities to each of your positive and negative attributes.

The flaw of Slow caster seems to cancel out the virtue of careful sorcerer- you are going to end up using a LOT more fast cast spells and thus roll even more botch dice (or at least thats been an effect I have seen in play)


----------



## Yair (Nov 1, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> OK, here's my character.  This is just an outline for right now.  More will follow.  Any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> *Gerhardt von Obersdorf of House Bonisagus*
> 
> ...



What Ghostknight said   
Except that I wont demand specialities at character creation. You can fill them in later, if and when you decide on them.

If you'd like, you can keep the Twilight unspecified and not have any twilight points at this time. This will allow me to put you into twilight when it suits the plot, whereupon the flaw will become manifest.

I take it no Volkhv will be present, then?


----------



## Yair (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> One question - Can I create stats for Bill- his Grog servant that acts as his porter (ok, mule  )?
> 
> *Diamon the Small Bonisagus   Age 29 Male* ...



Two bonisagus, oh my, your house seems determined to turn the covenant around...
Great background.

I think it is generally better if "linked" characters are actually managed by different players. If your magus goes to an adventure he is likely to take or visit his old friend Nikos, and that gives us two major roles for one player, instead of two. It also can lead to a more meaningful relationships (as its hard playing two characters against each other).
Now I don't want to impose this as a rule or anything, I just want to encourage you all to create companions that are not affiliated with your character, preferably ones related to another's.

I'm not sure what to answer you regarding Bill. On the one hand, as I explained above, I would like it if someone else played him. On the other hand, he is only a grog and seems to be more an extension of your character than an independent one, and besides I just want you to have fun and it seems you would have fun running him. So I'm torn. Sorry I can't give a definite answer on that.  

Edit: I've decided that it makes no sense to stand in the way of you having fun - go right ahead, stat him up.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmm, not sure of your issue with companions.  Traditionally, in groups I have played with, companions are there as backup characters, to use when the magus is not involved in an adventure or as backup to the magus on an adventure.  

I would be a bit uncomfortable creating another character's companion as one isn't sure if you have their vision of the companion correct, but in terms of playing somebody else's companion - that is always a good idea but then the companion should have some suggested RP notes etc.

In terms of Bill- heh, thanks.  One, big, thick loyal lump coming up!  (He is not likely to feature much- he is there as a descriptive element, adding a difference beyond keeping to say "Hey, I'm a dwarf!".  What can I say, I'm one of those immersive RP types  )


----------



## Yair (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> I would be a bit uncomfortable creating another character's companion as one isn't sure if you have their vision of the companion correct, but in terms of playing somebody else's companion - that is always a good idea but then the companion should have some suggested RP notes etc.



See, this is why I wasn't stating it as a rule. Companions will get shared, I'm sure, but I personally find it unconvinient to play another's as your vision of the companion won't match the character's "owner", which is why I suggested what I did. But I'm not limiting your characters in any way - to each his own.


----------



## Someone (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, here are the mechanical parts of both characters. Fluff details will follow soon.

Chronius:

Intelligence: +4 (Logical) Perception: +2 (intuitive) Strenght: 0 Stamina: 0 Presence: -1 (Unimpressive) Communication: -1 (rude) Dexterity: 0 Quickness: 0

Virtues: Adept Student, Inventive Genius, Magical Affinity (aging things) +2, Great Intelligence, Book Learner.

Flaws: Major Magical Deficiency (Creo) -4, Blatant Gift, Warped Magic (plants die, food is spoiled, metal rust), Disfigured (yellow skin, almost no hair)

Abilities: Magic Theory 5, Order of Hermes Lore 2, Parma Magica 4, Concentration 3, Scribe Latin 2, Speak Latin 5, Speak Catalano-Aragonese 3, Speak Slavic 3, Hermetic Law 1, Precision 1, Penetration 1, Certamen 2, Speak Arabic 1, Scribe Arabic 1, Magical Affinity (aging things) 4.

Age=27 (I´ve counted it thrice this time, with a bonus of 4 XP for reducing Speak own language from 4 to 3) 

Magical Arts:

Arts: Perdo: 12, Intellego: 3 
Forms: Animal 4, Aquam 3, Corpus 5, Herbam 4, Terram 5, Vim 4.

Sigil: His spells are revolting or cause fear.

Personality traits: Cynical +1, Resentful +2, Patient +2.

Grimoire: Cripple the howling wolf (PeAn 20), Bane of decrepit body (PeCo 25), Incantation of the milky eyes (PeCo 30), The great rot (PeHe 25), Veil of invisibility (PeIm 15), Stone of falling dust (PeTe 25), Subtle taste of touch and purity (InAq 5), Touch of the pearls (InAq 5)

Companion: (name still undecided. Any suggestion?)

Starting age 25.

Intelligence: +3 Perception: +2 Strenght: -2 Stamina: -1 Presence: 0 Communication: +3 Dexterity: -1 Quickness: -2

Virtues: Petty merchant, Educated, Close Family Ties, Further Education x2, Gossip.
Flaws: Outsider (jew) –3, Dutybound (jew religion)*, Poor eyesight, Noncombatant. 

Abilities: Speak Slavic 5, Scribe Slavic 3, Speak Hebrew 5, Scribe Hebrew 3, Speak Latin 3, Scribe Latin 1, Artes Liberales 3 (arithmetics), Civil and Canon law 2, Lectio 1, Disputatio 1, Theology (judaism) 1, Charm 1 , Bargain 3, Etiquette 2, Folk Ken 3, Guile 2, Area Knowledge (Kiev) 2, Area Knowledge (Ghormenghast) 2.

Personality traits: Brave –2, Dedicated +1, Distrustful +2.

*Note I used Dutybound before other, more severe or restrictive flaws because the character, while following his religious duties, may not adhere to religion as closely as others would and sometimes may fail on some of them.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 1, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Chronius:
> 
> Intelligence: +4 (Logical) Perception: +2 (intuitive) Strenght: 0 Stamina: 0 Presence: -1 (Unimpressive) Communication: -1 (rude) Dexterity: 0 Quickness: 0
> 
> ...




First off- what house is he from?  This is THE defining bit for a mage, your starting skills defined by that.  Also, you don't get to drop a point in the starting skills- that is a fixed skills package for each house.  Anyway, Speak own language (3) means that you are barely functional in your native tongue!

In terms of the companion, the other issue is hw closely hstory is beind adhered to.  If closely- then no education or further education, Universities were initially close to Jews (they only opened to the Jews in the late nineteenth century in many parts of Europe).  Much of the theory within Artes Liberales would be in contradiction to Jewish teachings and it is unlikely a Jew in that era could a) gain admission or b) would want to gain admission.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 1, 2004)

*So Far.... (Any suggestions or help much appreciated)*

*Sofia Maratkova, Merinitia Age 23 Female* 
Twilight Points 0, Decriptude, 1, Size 0
Personality Traits: Outgoing(+2), Distrustful (+2), Soft Hearted (+1), Honest (+3) 
Str -3 (Weak) 
Sta -0 (Wan) 
Com +2 (Witty)
Pre +1 (Comely)
Dex +0
Qik +0 
Int +4(Sharp)
Per +2 (Insightful)

*Virtues and flaws*
Faerie Magic (+1)
Student of Faerie (+2)
Gentle Gift (+1)
Venus' Blessing (+1)
Extra Spells (+1)
Great Intelligence (+2)
Faerie Upbringing (+1)
Adept Student (+1)
Fear of Rivers (-2) 
Non-Combatant (-2)
Enemy (-2), Dernyaya, the Rusalka
Flawed Parma Magic (-1): Aquam
Decrepit (-2), damage to health during escape from Dernyaya, 1 point.
Compulsion(-1), Compulsion against lying. *(Is the the right way to express this flaw, or should it be something else?)*

*Abilities *
Faerie Lore 3
Faerie Magic 3
Magic Theory 4
Organization Lore (Order of Hermes) 1
Parma Magic 4
Scribe Latin 3
Speak Latin 4
Speak Slavic 4
Folk Ken (Townspeople) 3
Swim 2
Charm 2
Survival 1

*Arts *
*Techniques *
Creo 7 Intelego 7 Muto 0 Perdo 0 Rego 8 
*Forms* 
Animal 0 Aquam 1 Auram 1 Corpus 0 Herbam 0 Ignem 0 Imaginem 7 
Mentem 7 Terram 0 Vim 0

*Spells*
Restoration of the Lost Image, CrIm, 15
Phantasm of the human form, CrIm, 25
Return of Mental Lucidity, CrMe, 15
Memory of the Distant Dream, CrMe, 15
Discern the Images of Truth and Falsehood, InIm, 15
Posing the Silent Question, InMe, 20
Illusion of the Shifted Image, ReIm, 10
Wizard's Sidestep, ReIm, 10
The Captive Voice, ReIm, 15
Aura of Rightful Authority, ReMe, 20 

*Wizards sigil:* A sudden drop in temperature.

*Description:* Sofia is a slight young woman, whose skin is quite pale and cool to the touch. Her features are attractive, if a little severe, though her smile tends to mitigate their severity somewhat. Her voice is quite high, and often causes people to think her younger, or perhaps of less import, than she really is.

*Goal:* Sofia really wants Maerdwyn to keep thinking about her goals.

*History:* When Sofia was a young girl, her family, farmers near Lake Ilmen, went to a Kolyadki festival in Novgorod. She reveled with everyone else, until it was to go home the next morning in the family's wagon. When finally they came to the crossing at the Volkhov River, Sophia fell from the cart. Though the river had been frozen for months, and the wagon had crossed at just that point two days before, Sofia crashed through and vanished into the icy water. Her parents and siblings could see no sign of her, after a time and much anguish, she was sadly given up for lost.

Under the water, Sofia was chilled, and felt her body stiffen, even as she choked on the icy water. But Sofia lived. She awoke, lying on a bed - stil underwater, but no longer cold, and quite comfortable. A young, girl stared happily back at her. She was Dernyaya, a kindly Rusalka, and she explained cast a spell upn her that let breathe underwater and survive in the cold. But, the Rusalka told her, the spell wouldn't expire for a year, and that Sofia would have to stay until it was over. Scared, but still quite fascinated, Sofia stayed with Dernyaya, who despite being several hundred years old, looked to be about Sofia age, and the two girls became fast friends. Dernyaya told her of the faeries and of their magic, and Sopfia told Dernyaya about the town and life among humans. And always, when Sofia would ask if it was near time to return home, the Rusalka would tell her, "Just a few more months, Sister, but it is not so bad here with me is it?" And so Sophia stayed.

But one day, while mimicking some of the gestures and words that she'd heard and seen Dernyaya use, Sofia found she look see what the Rusalka was thinking. She practiced this, peering in at her friend's thoughts and using the knowlege to win game here or play a practical joke there, until one day when Dernyaya was sitting and gazing up at the surface of the water, Sofia saw a clear memory in the Rusalka's mind.

She saw her family. They were crossing the Volkov in a wagon, laughing and smiling in memory of the Yule festival. And then there was Dernyaya, reaching up and grabbing Sofia's leg, and pulling her down, and pointing a hand at the ice, shattering it for the two of them go past back down into the water. Sofia could feel the memory of the Rusalka's joy at finally having a playmate, of loneliness defeated forever. And Sofia understood that Dernyaya would never, ever, let her go. 

When the spell ended, Sofia resolved to flee. She waited until that night, when the Rusalka was asleep, and swam away, as far and as fast as she could, until the faery's spell wore off, and she lost the ability to swim and to breathe under water. She struggled to the surface, and, still wet, and now hungry, wandered through wilderness, unsure of where she was, living on berries and moss until she she stumbled into the village below Gormenghast, only hours from death by pneumonia and hypothermia. 

Since then, Sofia has entered and completed her apprenticeship as a magus of House Merinitia. She has grown into a confident young woman of great power, but whenever she passes a river, especially a frozen river, she feels a stab of fear at the memory of her childlike captor, wondering if Dernyaya still nurses bitterness over Sofia's abandonment.


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> First off- what house is he from?  This is THE defining bit for a mage, your starting skills defined by that.  Also, you don't get to drop a point in the starting skills- that is a fixed skills package for each house.  Anyway, Speak own language (3) means that you are barely functional in your native tongue!




Chronius is a Flambeau. Also, the last time he spoke his mother tongue he would be 10 years old or so, hence the reduced skill (it´s up to Yair to decide if I get the extra points, but well, I paid the extra language and it´s really difficult we´ll find someone from that exact part of Spain ever, so it´s not exactly a powergaming choice)



> In terms of the companion, the other issue is hw closely hstory is beind adhered to.  If closely- then no education or further education, Universities were initially close to Jews (they only opened to the Jews in the late nineteenth century in many parts of Europe).  Much of the theory within Artes Liberales would be in contradiction to Jewish teachings and it is unlikely a Jew in that era could a) gain admission or b) would want to gain admission.




Since Artes Liberales are required for other formal knowledges and useful skills like arithmetic, it´s a matter of being practical; being less fervient than the norm, he could rationalize that lerning them do not mean accepting all of them as truth. About where was he educated, it would perhaps be more realistic if he studied in an arab country, go the Baudolino way (where there´s an arab student in Paris) and suppose he studed in a more tolerant christian country, perhaps Italy, or -though that´s going too far- Spain, or think someone else accepted to teach him for a lot of money.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 2, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Chronius is a Flambeau. Also, the last time he spoke his mother tongue he would be 10 years old or so, hence the reduced skill (it´s up to Yair to decide if I get the extra points, but well, I paid the extra language and it´s really difficult we´ll find someone from that exact part of Spain ever, so it´s not exactly a powergaming choice)




You're bringing the modern paradigm into the medieval   By age 10 you were virtually adult.  Most freeman/peasants got married off by thirteen and were independent of their parents early in their lives.  That is why they talk about magi aprrentieships starting often at age 7/8- that is when parents would start having their children taught- and in medieval times if you got apprenticed, your parents paid for it!  (with the exception of the Order or the Church).  By age 30 you are already getting old, by 40 many peasants were dead!  Those who survuved were generally VERY healthy.



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Since Artes Liberales are required for other formal knowledges and useful skills like arithmetic, it´s a matter of being practical; being less fervient than the norm, he could rationalize that lerning them do not mean accepting all of them as truth. About where was he educated, it would perhaps be more realistic if he studied in an arab country, go the Baudolino way (where there´s an arab student in Paris) and suppose he studed in a more tolerant christian country, perhaps Italy, or -though that´s going too far- Spain, or think someone else accepted to teach him for a lot of money.




Yep- studying in an Arab country would have been an option until around the late 11th century.  After that Islam became less tolerant of Jews in their countries and instituted the Dhimmi tax, reduced their rights and effectively cut them out of society (not everywhere though).  Italy is definitely out, Rome holds sway.  Spain- Ahh, Spain had a golden Era for Jews- until 1140 - in 1140 the Almohides came into power and the Jews were expelled (or killed) so he would need to be older than currently shown.   A Jew who vqalues his life does NOT enter Spain at this point in time!  (Yep, Jews were HEAVILY persecuted at this time,.)


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 2, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *Sofia Maratkova, Merinitia Age 23 Female*
> Twilight Points X Size 0
> Personality Traits: Outgoing(+2), Distrustful (+2), Soft Hearted (+1)
> Str -3 (Weak)
> Sta -1 (Wan)




Careful with a negative stamina.  Magic healing is rare (needing vis) and stamina is used in casting spells.  Not only does it make you weaker phyiscally, but magically as well.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks.  mostly chose that for bg reasons, figuring her health wasn't so good, but it may be too much.  I'll drop the -1Sta and the +1Qik.


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

> You're bringing the modern paradigm into the medieval  By age 10 you were virtually adult




It´s not a matter of being too young, but not have used it in 17 years.


----------



## Yair (Nov 2, 2004)

OK, I've started putting the characters into my format, here are some rule nitpicks:
[Blue_Genie] Gerhardt seems to have too good Characteristics, I get a total of +12 rather than +7. His abilities currently place him at age 32, are you sure that's what you want? That's awafully close to needing a longevity potion. 
[Ghostknight] Diamon seems to have to extra Art XPs. 
[Someone] Regarding Chronius, I approve lowering the starting Speak Own Lang score; let's not quibble over it. This brings you to age 26 by my accounting. You also have one extra magnitude of spells to choose (VoI is level 10, not 15).
As for Jew Doe, he has V/F of +7/-8; then there's that whole Education thing, I'll let you decide how to treat that. From the -3 outsider flaw, I can see you expect rampant presecutions - alright. 
[Maerdwyn] Sofia has some problems with here V&F. I get +9 virtues (Gentle Gift is +1). I can see how rivers are common and restrictive enough to merit a common fear. I don't understand how you see her as Poor - how does it sit with being a maga in Gormenghast? Also, I want to clarify that as I see it a -1 Enemy will make Dernaya a not-too-powerful fey, a -2 will make her a powerful fey, a -3 a minor fey lord (lady?), and a -4 a powerful fey lord. Your pick. Last, I also want to clarify that as I understand it none of your spells are faerie magic (i.e. none use FM as an affinity); correct me if I'm wrong. I also get an ability XP total of 36 instead of 33.


----------



## Yair (Nov 2, 2004)

Here are the character sheets so far. Tell me the final changes, and I'll be making the first post in a few days.

BTW, has anyone played The Bishop's Staff? I'm thinking of adapting it.

Yair


----------



## Yair (Nov 2, 2004)

And some more...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 2, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> .
> [Maerdwyn] Sofia has some problems with here V&F. I get +9 virtues (Gentle Gift is +1). I can see how rivers are common and restrictive enough to merit a common fear. I don't understand how you see her as Poor - how does it sit with being a maga in Gormenghast? Also, I want to clarify that as I see it a -1 Enemy will make Dernaya a not-too-powerful fey, a -2 will make her a powerful fey, a -3 a minor fey lord (lady?), and a -4 a powerful fey lord. Your pick. Last, I also want to clarify that as I understand it none of your spells are faerie magic (i.e. none use FM as an affinity); correct me if I'm wrong. I also get an ability XP total of 36 instead of 33.



Poor is an artefact of an earlier draft. will change, along with the V+F  and XPs.

I do  need help on faerie magic - basically I couldn't figure out how to do it.  None of the spells in the main book seemed to be fey in nature and I didn't know how to modify them or find the ones that were.  Is there a list somewhere, or could you help me in some other way?  I tried to pick spells 
I thought were in line with the kinds of things faeries do, illusions and charm type spells, but maybe you could point me in the right direction?  thanks.

PS.  I've been trying to post for the past 3 hours, and my internet service is still crappy.  I may be erratic over the next couple days.


----------



## Yair (Nov 2, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Poor is an artefact of an earlier draft. will change, along with the V+F  and XPs.
> 
> I do  need help on faerie magic - basically I couldn't figure out how to do it.  None of the spells in the main book seemed to be fey in nature and I didn't know how to modify them or find the ones that were.  Is there a list somewhere, or could you help me in some other way?  I tried to pick spells
> I thought were in line with the kinds of things faeries do, illusions and charm type spells, but maybe you could point me in the right direction?  thanks.
> ...



It is a problem. The core books don't define faerie spells well, that is to say at all. There are several approaches to the matter.
It is possible that just about every spell can have a "faerie spell" counterpart, with just a slightl change of flavor to insert fey motiffs. This is sort of the approach of the Wizard Grimore's Revised Edition - except it also immensly strengthens faerie magic, which I am loath to do. I will, though, if the rest of the troupe thinks I'm being too harsh on the WGRE. Regardless, you can certainly look to the faerie spells in the WGRE for inspiration.
The other approach is to say that spells with a faerie motiff may count as faerie spells, that is that you can add Faerie Magic to normal faerie spells. This has the benefit of the Order not fracturing into "normal" and "faerie" spells.
A third approach is to use Mysteries to solve the issue, but I won't go there.

Ay any rate, we need to decide what counts as faerie in terms of motiff, spell requirements, and so on. I can't make any more suggestions on that right now, but I welcome others to...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't have that book, unfortunately - just the core book and a few tribunal books 

I'm fine with whatever people think is the best way to do this, whether it's adding a faerie motif to existing spells or some other choice, but if necessary, I can make something other than a Merinitia if that's less problematic.


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> [Someone] Regarding Chronius, I approve lowering the starting Speak Own Lang score; let's not quibble over it. This brings you to age 26 by my accounting. You also have one extra magnitude of spells to choose (VoI is level 10, not 15).
> As for Jew Doe, he has V/F of +7/-8; then there's that whole Education thing, I'll let you decide how to treat that. From the -3 outsider flaw, I can see you expect rampant presecutions - alright.




You´re right, but let´s leave them as they are. After some investigation, I´ve found a name for the companion: Mar Elazar haLevi.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 2, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> [Ghostknight] Diamon seems to have to extra Art XPs.




Yep, corrected above - Animal reduced to 1.  Serves me right for doing all the calcs in my head and not double checking on a sreadsheet or with a claculator.

Anyways, my companion will be up tomorrow as well.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 3, 2004)

As promised- companion!

Niko Krichenko Age 25 Male, Companion
Size +1 Height 7’ Weight 250 lbs

Str   +4      Dex  -1   Pre   0   Int  0
Sta   +1      Qik   0   Com 0   Per +1    

Easygoing +1 Secretive +2

Combat Stats
Greatsword
Init +7 Atk +7  Dfn +4  Dam +15
Sword and shield
Init +6 Atk +5  Dfn +11 Dam +11
Dagger
Init +6 Atk  +4 Dfn +6   Dam +10
Brawl
Init +5 Atk  +3  Dfn +4  Dam +5
Soak
None +2 Hauberk +8 Half +10 Full +14

Virtues and flaws
Large +1
Great Strength +2
Knight Errant  +2
Veteran +1
Heir +1
Quality Armaments +3 (Reduced by one due to being a knight errant)

Overconfident -2
Plagued by (Demon) -4
Obligation-1 (To family estate- One needs to learn to rule!)
Enemy -3 (Someone wanting to get rid of him so he does not inherit- brother? rival noble?)

Abilities
Speak Own language (Slavic) 5
Speak (French) 3
Etiquette 2
Noble Lore 2
Athletics 2
Brawl 2
Shield & Weapon 5
Longshaft Weapon 3
Single Weapon 3
Great Weapon 2
Leadership 2
Ride 3

Equipment
Full Chainmail armor (+2 on Protection)
Longsword (+2 Damage)
Kite Shield
Dagger (+2 Dmg)
3 Lances
Greatsword (+2 Dmg)
Warhorse
Palfrey
Riding Gear
Pony

Description: Niko is big.  Stand next to him and you feel like a child.  His size tends to be so overwhelming that at first most people tend not to even lookup.  As people look, they see his carefully groomed beard and moustache, his booming voice as likely to be shouting an order as laughing at yet another of his bad jokes.  

History: For a long time it has been suspected that the Marien family has some suspect history in its bloodlines, but Lucille Marien, while big, was no giant.  She was married to Mikhael Krichenko and produced four sons and two daughters.  It was her second child that was LARGE, raising eyebrows.  Not too much concern was expressed, after all a fine warrior to support his brothers rule was a good thing.  Then his elder brother died in a strange hunting accident.  The forester and hunter were both executed, but who paid them off is unknown.  Niko had already been sent off to be fostered with relatives in France, but it could have been another of the brothers or a rival noble.

Niko was sent from home at the age of 6.  He went to France, fostered by a related noble family and taught the arts of nobility and knighthood.  He traveled with his foster father to fight in the crusades.  He came home to France two years later, wiser and yearning to return home.  His family told him to stay away a while longer, not sure if it was safe and heavily relieved he had returned home unharmed.

Niko has had a long friendship with the Magus Diamon.  They met in the market near both the covenant and the noble families home.  Niko saw what he thought was a small child, being tormented by a group of older boys.  He waded in, using his fists to great advantage, laying about to all sides.  He was most surprised when the small child turned out to be older than him- after all he barely came to his waist!  The two became firm friends, Niko protecting Diamon from physical torment, Diamon opening his mind through discussions about philosophy, magic and of things beyond mortal ken.

The two years spent on the crusades did nothing to harm the friendship, but on his return he was surprised at the change in his friend, still shy, still doing his best to avoid conflict, but now a full mage.  At first he did not get what that meant, until, laughingly, Diamon challenged him.  Amused he charged, swinging his great arms, only to watch as Diamon spoke, waved is arms, and changed his own, mighty arms into that of a baby!  Finally he understood the power behind the words Diamon had baffled him with for years, and now a new respect entered into their friendship, a friendship of equals rather than of protected and  protector.

When Diamon spoke of going to a far northern covenant, one once mighty but now declining, one which he hoped to bring out of its decline and get to be a mighty place of learning.  He told him its name, Gormenghast.  And Niko laughed for he felt it time to return home, start learning the estates, his father no longer young.  And so the two traveled together, to the North, to Gormenghast.  He is awaiting the reaction of his family.  They know he is large, but not how large.  

Note on Demon that plagues him:
While on crusade Niko befriended a knight templar, one with true faith that was hoping to give up his knighthood to join the priesthood.  But this knight was beset by nightmares, temptation upon temptation.  Slowly he began slipping under the influence of the demonic, coming closer and closer to losing his faith.  Niko remembered some of the discussions with Diamon, some of the arguments Diaomn had advanced to him on why the demonic should be rejected.  He repeated these arguments, countering the effect of the demon and earning its unending wrath- it would have been a true jewel for the demon to have turned one with true faith  to the diabolic!


----------



## Yair (Nov 3, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'm fine with whatever people think is the best way to do this, whether it's adding a faerie motif to existing spells or some other choice, but if necessary, I can make something other than a Merinitia if that's less problematic.



I really don't want to force a ruling on this, so let me present some suggestions instead.
I don't like a lot of the WGRE rules, and its interpertation of faerie magic seems... childish to me. Personally, I believe that since FM is a +1 virtue it should be comparable to a +1 affinity in its impact. I suggest simply adding FM to spells that deal with faeries and the faerie realm - spells like Faerie's Eternal Oblivion (a la Demon's Eternal Oblivion), Ward Against Faeries of the X, spells to detect faerie auras, to pierce through faerie illusions, and so on. This is a simple but somewhat bland approach.
We can increase the complexity to allow more color, if you want to. Here are some possible complications:

Add FM to all Im effects, but subtract it from all Cr and Pe effects (where both apply, there is no net change).
Your "Year" duration is changed to "A Year and a Day", measured in days from the time of casting. Your "Pemanent" duration, however, is changed to "101 Years", "1001 Years", or so on - as decided by the SG on a case-by-case basis.
By imposing an Until (condition) qualifier on the spell (allowing for it to be broken under some feasible condition), you may cast a spell with a duration of Season or more as a formulaic spell. The spell must be a Ritual spell only due to its long duration.
By imposing a Bargain qualifier on a spell, you may modify its application. The spell will only take place as long as the bargain is kept, or will only begin if the bargain is broken. The target is allowed no resistance (magical or natural) if she accepts the bargain willingly. The duration of the spell, once it starts, is not affected but you may cast a Ritual spell as a formulaic one if it is a ritual spell only due to its long duration.
These are my personal variants on WGRE ideas.
And two I don't recommend:

Add FM whenever you are using magic to deal with faeries or the faerie realm, even if the spells or effects are more general (e.g., casting Grip of the Choking Hand on an "elf").
Add FM whenever you can justify it in terms of the laws of faeries, as described in the Faeries supplument (I'm afraid I don't quite remember them).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 3, 2004)

I like the options above, including the flavor options, and leaving off the ones you don't like is fine with me.  I would like some help with art and spell selection though - with an Aquam Affinity, I would have some good guidance on how to structure my grimoire.  With a Fey Affinity (or it's equivalent) there's a little less.  I'll work on this today, and try to post a new version of Sofia. 

I've also done the bulk of the work on a Jerbiton, so we'll see which looks better to play when everything is worked out.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 5, 2004)

The grog, Bill- mule and servant to Diamon

Bill Age 17 Male, Grog
Size +1 Height 6’ 11’ Weight 290 lbs

Str   +2 Dex +1 Pre   0   Int  0
Sta  +2 Qik 0    Com 0   Per 0    

Loyal (Damion)+3, Loyal (Gormenghast) +1 Kind +2 Trusting +1

Reputations
Loyal to Damion Level 1 (From Consortis)
Willing to help Level 2 (From well known)

Virtues and flaws
Consortis +1
Large +1
Well Known +1 
Mute -3

Abilities
Speak own language (French) 4 (understanding only)
Athletics 3
Awareness 2
Climb 3
Brawl 4
Carouse 4

Equipment
Harness with achair that fits around his back and shoulders for Damion to ride in.

Description:  Bill is a blob.  A big blob.  His nose has been broken in numerous brawls- the effect of people assuming that he must be soft, his brain as defective as his voice.  He wears his hair cropped short, his beard shaved.

Bill was born in the grounds of the covenant where Diamon was apprenticed.  He is used to magi and their ways and expected to tend the fields, watch the sheep and tote lumber like the other children.  But his size and easygoing manner led him to being assigned to Diamon as servant and mule.  He loves toting Diamon around.  He finds the dwarf amazing, the stories he tells and the sights he sees while the dwarf rides his back.

In his young life he has already building some reputations.  His position as a consortis to Damion is well known within the covenant.  He is also known in the surrounding areas for his willingness to work, to lend a shoulder and muscle when needed or to drag a drunken body home after a night of merriment.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 5, 2004)

Yair -

I've been trying to come up with a way to make the spells Faerie Magic applies to more about "casting spells silimar to a faerie's" rather than casting spells that affect faeries.  But the breadth of spells I came up with as appropriate seems much too broad for a +1 virtue.  It's more in line with the number of spells in a particular form (there are about 30-36 spells listed for each form in the core book. They also have a similar level distribution as the ones in this list).  An affinity for a particular form costs +3.  Would it be appropriate to make the Faerie Magic virtue cost +3 in exchange for applying to the following spells?



Art Form Level Spell Name
In Aq, 25, Voice of the Lake
In Aq, 30, Enchantment of the Scrying Pool
Mu Aq, 10, Lungs of the Fish
Re Aq, G, Ward Against Faeries of the Waters
Re Aq, 30, Pull of the Watery Grave
In Au, 15, Whispering Winds
Mu Au, 45, Fog of Confusion
Re Au, G, Ward Against Faeries of the Air
Mu Co, 15, Disguise of the New Visage
Mu Co, 25, Shape of the Fey Cat (Shape of the Woodland Prowler, but as a lynx)
Re Co, 5, Curse of the Unruly Tongue
Re Co, 5, Spasms of the Uncontrolled Hand
Re Co, 15, The Dance Arcadian (Despair of the Quivering manacles - instead of shaking, dancing)
In He, 10, Intuition of the forest
In He, 25, Converse with Plant and Tree
In He, 45, Calling the Council of the Trees
Re He, G, Ward Against Faeries of the Wood
Cr Im, 20, Phantasmal Fire
Mu Im, 25, Image Phantom
Mu Im, 5, Notes of a Delightful Sound
Mu Im, 10, Disguise of the Transformed Image
Re Im, 10, Illusion of the Shifted Image
Re Im, 10, Wizard's Sidestep
Re Im, 15, The Captive Voice
Re Im, 30, Confusion of the Insame Vibrations
Re Me, 10, Call to Slumber
Re Me, 10, Snap of Awakening
Re Me, 15, Confusion of the Numbed Will
Re Me, 15, Scent of Peaceful Slumber
Re Me, 20, Aura of the Fey Queen (Aura of Rightful Authority)
Re Me, 40, Enslave the Mortal Mind
Re Me, 40, The Shrouded Glen
 
Just a thought.


----------



## Yair (Nov 6, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Yair -
> ... Would it be appropriate to make the Faerie Magic virtue cost +3 in exchange for applying to the following spells?...



In terms of "game balance", sure it's acceptable. [FM also allows you full Faerie aura, but we'll let that slide.] So if you want to chose this path, I wouldn't stand in your way. Frankly, it is too complicated and ad-hoc for my tastes, but YMMV.


----------



## Yair (Nov 6, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> As promised- companion!
> 
> Niko Krichenko ...



The program says the Abilities total to 48 (instead of 57), and he needs to have Speak Own 5. It also gets combat stats wrong, I believe; I'll look them over when and if it becomes relevant.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 6, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> The program says the Abilities total to 48 (instead of 57), and he needs to have Speak Own 5. It also gets combat stats wrong, I believe; I'll look them over when and if it becomes relevant.




Hmm - a quick check
Speak Own language (Slavic) 5 (missed the free ability in the rules)
Speak (French) 3 6 points
Etiquette 2 3 points
Noble Lore 2 3 points
Athletics 1 1 point
Brawl 2 3 points
Shield & Weapon 4 10 points
Longshaft Weapon 3 6 points
Single Weapon 3 6 points
Great Weapon 1 1 point
Leadership 2 3 points
Ride 3 6 points

BY my calcs that is 6+3+3+1+3+10+6+6+1+3+6 = 48.

SO I will up Great Weapon to 2, Shield & weapon to 5 and Athletics to 2- for a total of +99 which brings it up to 57.

Yep the program is right(plus the 10 from speak own language which I missed as a freebie I would have had 1 too many!).  I shall up the points counts there to correct it.  The combat stats may varu by +2 on dmg and defense due to his quality armaments  (does the programme take that into account?)


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 6, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> The program says the Abilities total to 48 (instead of 57), and he needs to have Speak Own 5. It also gets combat stats wrong, I believe; I'll look them over when and if it becomes relevant.




Hmm - a quick check
Speak Own language (Slavic) 5 (missed the free ability in the rules)
Speak (French) 3 6 points
Etiquette 2 3 points
Noble Lore 2 3 points
Athletics 1 1 point
Brawl 2 3 points
Shield & Weapon 4 10 points
Longshaft Weapon 3 6 points
Single Weapon 3 6 points
Great Weapon 1 1 point
Leadership 2 3 points
Ride 3 6 points

BY my calcs that is 6+3+3+1+3+10+6+6+1+3+6 = 48.

SO I will up Great Weapon to 2, Shield & weapon to 5 and Athletics to 2- for a total of +9 which brings it up to 57.

Yep the program is right(plus the 10 from speak own language which I missed as a freebie I would have had 1 too many!).  I shall up the points counts there to correct it.  The combat stats may varu by +2 on dmg and defense due to his quality armaments  (does the programme take that into account?)


----------



## Yair (Nov 6, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> ... The combat stats may varu by +2 on dmg and defense due to his quality armaments  (does the programme take that into account?)



Yes. Unfortunately it also take into account Encumbrance, and adds up either ALL the gear (non-mounted) or NO gear (mounted). Hmph.
Which brings me to the first House Rule I'm going to impose - combat penalties due to Enc are reduced by one third (to Enc/3). *shudders as he thinks of naked club-wielding goons beating up the poor helpless knights*


----------



## Yair (Nov 6, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Yair -
> 
> I've been trying to come up with a way to make the spells Faerie Magic applies to more about "casting spells silimar to a faerie's" rather than casting spells that affect faeries. ...



Checking out the ArM5 sample Merinitia (over at Atlas Games' site), I was suprised to see that she apparently employs the Voice and Road ranges. These ranges are presented in the WGRE and in Hermes Portal articles. I am betting that AM5 will use the Mysteries model from Hermes Portal pretty much as-is. If you want, you can download (i.e. purchase) the fanzines and check it out. (I recommed the fanzine regardless, but only if you're heavily into Ars.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks - I've sent Hermes Portal the payment for Issue 4, which wasthe only one I could easily identify as pertaining to me right now. Was ther another I should get?  I'll post a revised grimoir as soon as he sends me the issue.  If this is the only thing holding the saga up, would you like to start (without me if necesary, or I can start with just RPing unil stats, etc. are finalized.)?


----------



## Yair (Nov 9, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Thanks - I've sent Hermes Portal the payment for Issue 4, which wasthe only one I could easily identify as pertaining to me right now. Was ther another I should get?  I'll post a revised grimoir as soon as he sends me the issue.  If this is the only thing holding the saga up, would you like to start (without me if necesary, or I can start with just RPing unil stats, etc. are finalized.)?



Will do. I'll make the first post shortly (i.e. today or tomorrow). It will be just an introductory post, to allow you present your characters, talk between yourselves or with other people, decide who wants to seek out the first adventure hook (if anyone does), and so on.
I'll also post the final versions of the character sheets, and the covenant summary, on my homepage. I'll link to it when I make the first post. Comments are welcome.
The saga will be called Gormeghast.


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 9, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Will do. I'll make the first post shortly (i.e. today or tomorrow). It will be just an introductory post, to allow you present your characters, talk between yourselves or with other people, decide who wants to seek out the first adventure hook (if anyone does), and so on.
> I'll also post the final versions of the character sheets, and the covenant summary, on my homepage. I'll link to it when I make the first post. Comments are welcome.
> The saga will be called Gormeghast.




I've been holding back- but I cannot any longer!

What does Mervyn Peak have to say about this?  Is Sepulchrave going to make an appearance?

Heh, loved the books!


----------



## Yair (Nov 9, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> I've been holding back- but I cannot any longer!
> 
> What does Mervyn Peak have to say about this?  Is Sepulchrave going to make an appearance?
> 
> Heh, loved the books!



Heh, it's mainly inspiration. Sorry, but I only saw the min-series really    I don't plan to follow the plot, just some of the ideas...


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 9, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Heh, it's mainly inspiration. Sorry, but I only saw the min-series really    I don't plan to follow the plot, just some of the ideas...




A mini-series?  Hmm, wonder if I can get hold of it anywhere.


----------



## Yair (Nov 9, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> A mini-series?  Hmm, wonder if I can get hold of it anywhere.



Well, it's available online as a DVD (amazon, BBC). If I had more money, I'd even consider purchasing it...    (I saw it on TV)
I will check out the books, though, sometime....


----------



## Yair (Nov 9, 2004)

I made the first post. As mentioned, it's just there to let your characters do something before I present the first adventure; we'll begin playing in earnest in two to four days.


----------



## Someone (Nov 10, 2004)

Well it´s about time I post Chronius description and a brief history:

Chronius´ skin is of an unhealthy yellow, stretched on his skull, not unlike a dried corpse; the scarce hair is of a dirty white and hangs loosely. The lips are tensed in a perpetual smile, hideous as the warped magical aura around him. Children cry and animals hiss at his passing. When he´s out of the laboratory he normally wears a hood and simple brown, monk-like robes.

Chronius real name is Alfonso, but he has not used that name in many years. He was the son of a lowly servant, back in the court of an aragonese count. His ealy years were lonely and sad, rejected by others because the uneasy sensations others felt when he was around, until he was around 8 and a Jerbiton mage that visited the court regularly recognized him as a Gifted. 

The wizard already had an apprentice, so Alfonso stayed were he was, but Desmados, a wizard from a mostly Flambeau and Tytalus covenant in the provenzal tribunal heard of him and decided to take an apprentice. He was sold without much thinking or regret, and two years later he started his magical studies, after quickly mastering his first studies and learning to write and read.  

Life in the covenant soon became very competitive. Apprentices –who, by the covenant´s custom, started their training at roughly the same time- were tested together regularly, and benefits were given depending on how –relatively- well they fared on them. Thank to his keen intelect and his newly awakened aptitude for studying, Alfonso –renamed Chronius thanks to his uncanny undertanding of the effects of time on things- easily won most of them, and that meant the enmity of his peers. Isolation from them only made him to work harder on his studies, and made him develop a resentful and unfriendly personality.

The enmity between him and the other apprentices climaxed when they voilated Chronius´ paren´s laboratory and rigged an experiment Chronius was about to start, adding Vis stolen from the covenant´s reservoir. The vast amount of Perdo magic was too much for the unexperienced Chronius to control, and the magic coursed through his body, almost killing him. When he awoke, he wasn´t the same, and his face was turned into a hideous, corpse-like visage. *

Desmados demanded a severe punishment for the violation of his Sanctum, and normally the Hermetic law would have backed him. However, the twisted politics at the covenant complicated the matter. Other magi saw that as an opportunity to weaken Chronius´ parens, and defended their apprentices to the end. They suffered minor punishments, and Desmados´ position was badly weakened; in a few years time, Chronius finished his studies and passed his Gauntlet. Being now a member of a covenant filled with enemies**, he was forced to leave, and decided to put as much miles between him and them. Finally, he arrived at Gormenghast.

*The Twilight points flaw would have been more appropiate, but I felt better to do it build it the way I did.
** I considered taking the enemies feat, but they are not so powerful, and too far away to be a real flaw.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm sorry I haven't posted this sooner, but I wanted to tell y'all that my life has gotten rather busy lately, so I will be withdrawing from the Ars Magica.  I hope you have a great time.

Blue


----------



## Yair (Nov 11, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I haven't posted this sooner, but I wanted to tell y'all that my life has gotten rather busy lately, so I will be withdrawing from the Ars Magica.  I hope you have a great time.
> 
> Blue



I'm sorry to hear that, I hope it's a _good_ busy.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 11, 2004)

Hermes Portal sent me the issue this morning - I'll digest it and post the revised Sofia ASAP.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 11, 2004)

Couple questions:

The article uses Affinity with Faerie (+2) as an affinity applying to all spells targeting faerie or faerie items.  That's something you'd like to stay away from, right?

Glamours are really wha I was looking for (and not finding) in the spell lists in the book, so, this article is definitely what what I was hoping for.  Greater glamours can only be cast within a magical or faerie aura - not having played Ars magica before, I'm not really aware of how much of a limitation that is or is not.  As a +4 virtue would this be worth taking?   

Beyond that, are the virtues listed for each mystery requirements, typical choices, or a limiting list (this is, if one of the faerie virtues is not listed for one of the mysteries, members of that mystery cannot choose it?)

I am looking at initiation into one of the mysteries (The Last Commission - Sofia believing that integration of faerie magic into hermetic magic would reinvigorate the covenant) - would it be present/active in the in the campaign?  Would Sofia have joined at the time of character creation, or would it be something that might happen later in the game if at all?

Finally certain of those virtues (i.e. Quendalon's Gift) appear to imply they can be gained after character creation occurs...is that the case?  If so, just didn't realize it - would one have to leave space open in the +10/-10 ratio of Virtues to Flaws in order to be able to take it later (not that I'm considering that particular virtue, just wondering how that sort of thing works)


----------



## Yair (Nov 11, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Couple questions:
> 
> The article uses Affinity with Faerie (+2) as an affinity applying to all spells targeting faerie or faerie items.  That's something you'd like to stay away from, right?



It seems fine, really, for a +2 virtue. Keep in mind that affinities are not cumulative, however - only the highest of this affinity or Faerie Magic will apply to faerie magic spells.
I objected to it being used *as* Faerie Magic, as a seperate affinity complementing faerie magic it's fine. I think.



> Glamours are really wha I was looking for (and not finding) in the spell lists in the book, so, this article is definitely what what I was hoping for.  Greater glamours can only be cast within a magical or faerie aura - not having played Ars magica before, I'm not really aware of how much of a limitation that is or is not.  As a +4 virtue would this be worth taking?



It is a rather serious limitation - magical and faerie auras can be large, but are ultimately limited. Most of the land has no aura, and any Christian settlement of significant size will have a Dominion aura. At any rate, the virtue's cost is misleading as the character is not intended to actually take it at character creation - see below.



> Beyond that, are the virtues listed for each mystery requirements, typical choices, or a limiting list (this is, if one of the faerie virtues is not listed for one of the mysteries, members of that mystery cannot choose it?)



I really should have explained the Mysteries to you before letting you read the article, I'm sorry. The main idea of the Mysteries is that there are some Outer Mysteries you can begin the game with (like Faerie Magic), but that there are deeper, secret, inner mysteries that you can acquire during the game through ordeals (that's the "preferred ordeals" part of the Mystae description). 
A typical starting character of one of the suggested mystae will know Faerie Magic, but not the other virtues. As he impresses the more experienced memebers of his mystae he will be initiated into greater mysteries via the ordeals. 
In principle the "virtues taught" list is supposed to be exhaustive and represent a high-ranking member's stock virtues, but there is nothing preventing you from learning a mystery ("virtue") from another source (a legendary Merinitia "hermit" that you met, a faerie queen, a member of another mystae, an ancient text, a demon, or whatever), or maybe one of the mystae learned it in this manner and can teach you. In short, it is best to leave the exact inner mysteries of the mystae mysterious 



> I am looking at initiation into one of the mysteries (The Last Commission - Sofia believing that integration of faerie magic into hermetic magic would reinvigorate the covenant) - would it be present/active in the in the campaign?  Would Sofia have joined at the time of character creation, or would it be something that might happen later in the game if at all?



It will be present if we want it to. If it suits you to be a member of this Mystae as a starting character, you can start as one. Just pick the FM virtue at character creation, have your parens be a member of the mystae, and you are set. Or, you can discover the mystae as part of the saga - personally, I would go with this as I think it is more interesting, but it's up to you.



> Finally certain of those virtues (i.e. Quendalon's Gift) appear to imply they can be gained after character creation occurs...is that the case?  If so, just didn't realize it - would one have to leave space open in the +10/-10 ratio of Virtues to Flaws in order to be able to take it later (not that I'm considering that particular virtue, just wondering how that sort of thing works)



The inner mysteries are intended to be acquired during the game. As a typical beginning magus, you are expected to have only Faerie Magic (the outer mystery), though you may choose a few inner mysteries (perhaps Affnity with Faerie) to represent a more respected and experienced member of the mystae. You are too young and weak to be privy to the deeper secrets of the mystae.
You should balance mysteries you take at character creation with other virtues. Virtues gained through initiation ordeals during the saga need not be accounted for (although they may come at a cost, depending on the ordeals - such as "wasted' seasons and vis, temporary twilight, and so on).
BTW, as I understand the rules *any* character can effectively gain or lose virtues or flaws as part of the saga. The mechanism of initiation ordeals is merely a structured way to do so. Surely a character can become an Heir, or Lame, or gain Twilight Points, and so on - V&F gain and loss is a delicate thing, but it is certainly possible.

Rereading hte article, it seems it doesn't really say what the new categories are. Here are the missing pieces, roughly:
*Bargain:*This is a qualifier that can be added to a spell. Bargain spells can only be cast on someone who just completed a bargain with the caster, but the caster's penetration is doubled. The spell has no effect unless the target breaks the bargain, at which point it takes affect normally (without another magic resistance check). To determine the level of the spell, add three magnitudes to what it would be without the Bargain qualifier.
*Fire:*A special duration available for Ignem spells, equivalent to Ring in terms of spell design. The spell lasts until the original fire targeted is extinhguished. [I personally think this duration should be moved to a side-benefit of belonging to House Flambeau, but hey.]
*Until (Condition):*This special duration is equivalent to Permanent in terms of spell design. The spell lasts until some condition is met (the name of God is invoked, some item is touched with iron, or so on). The condition must be set at the spell's creation, and may be determined by the caster's sigil. Formulaic spells cannot dispell an Until (Condition) spell (except by fulfilling the condition).
*Year +1:*This duration is equivalent to a Year duration in terms of spell design. The spell lasts for a "year and a day", "1001 days", "100 years and a day" [ehhh, NOT!], or a similar duration. Note that this is measured from the time of casting, not by the passing of the seasons (as per the Hermetic Year duration).
*Bloodline:*This target category is equivalent to Structure in terms of spell design. The spell must be cast at an Individual, but affects all his descendants (regardless of their location), even those not yet born.

Last, I want to mention that issue 7 has a follow-up article, More Merinitia Mysteries, if you are interested.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 11, 2004)

Sounds good, Yair! This helps me put the finishing touches on.  Finished character posted this evening or tomorrow morning.

Sofia will not be a member of any mysteries at present, although she probably looking to join by trying to do things she thinks would impress members (the article mentioned The Last Commission as being rather more open about their existence than others).  

Would Arcadian Gate be too deep a mystery for her to have learned while being held by Dernyaya?  I figure her learning it might explain her escape from the faerie well, instead of just having made a break for it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 12, 2004)

Just wanted to tell you that I'm still here and waiting.


----------



## Yair (Nov 12, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Would Arcadian Gate be too deep a mystery for her to have learned while being held by Dernyaya?  I figure her learning it might explain her escape from the faerie well, instead of just having made a break for it.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 12, 2004)

*Sofia of Merinitia, v 2.0*

So here's another try. I Think I did xp right, but let me know if I messed up. I originally put two glamour spells in my grimoire, and have the lesser glamour virtue, but decided that Sofia would only want to know how to do glamours at this point, rather than actually knowing how.  I did add a faerie version of a spell from the core book - let me know if that's okay.   The points in Creo and Faerie Magic are thre more for the future than the present. Is that silly?

  Any other comments on the character would be much appreciated, as I'm still not too sure what I'm doing with all this .  

****************
Sofia Maratkova, Merinitia Age 23 Female 
Twilight Points 0, Decrepitude 1, Confidence 3, Size 0
Personality Traits: Outgoing(+2), Soft Hearted (+1), Fearful of Betrayal (+2) 
Str -3 (Weak) 
Sta -0 (Wan) 
Com +2 (Witty)
Pre +1 (Comely)
Dex +0
Qik +0 
Int +4(Sharp)
Per +2 (Insightful)

Virtues and flaws
Outer Mystery: Faerie Magic (+1)
Gentle Gift (+1)
Extra Spells (+1)
Venus' Blessing (+1
Arcadian Bridge (+2)
Great Intelligence (+2)
Student of Faerie (+2)
Fear of Rivers (-2) 
Non-Combatant (-2)
Enemy (-2), Dernyaya, the Rusalka
Flawed Parma Magic (-1): Aquam
Decrepit (-2), damage to health during escape from Dernyaya, 1 point.
Compulsion(-1), Compulsion against lying in response to a direct question *(Is the the right way to express this flaw, or should it be something else?)*

Abilities (26 xp-13 starting xp = Age 23)
Faerie Lore 3 (+2, 5xp)
Faerie Magic 3 (+2, 5xp)
Magic Theory 4 (0)
Organization Lore (Order of Hermes) 2 (+1, 2xp)
Certamen 2 (+2, 3xp)
Parma Magic 4 (+2, 6xp)
Scribe Latin 4 (+1, 4xp)
Speak Latin 4 (+0)
Speak Slavic 4(+0)
Sing 2 (+2, 3xp)
Swim 1 (+1, 1xp)
Charm 2 (+2, 3xp)

Arts 
Techniques 
Creo 5 Intellego 0 Muto 9 Perdo 0 Rego 7 
Forms 
Animal 0 Aquam 2 Auram 0 Corpus 2 Herbam 0 Ignem 0 Imaginem 7 
Mentem 7 Terram 0 Vim 0

Spells
Ward against Faeries of the Water, ReAq, 15
Wizard's Sidestep, ReIm, 10
The Captive Voice, ReIm, 15
The Danse Arcadian, ReCo, 15, *Faerie* (As Despair of Quivering Manacles, but enforced dancing instead of shaking.)
Aura of Rightful Authority, ReMe, 20 
Panic of the Trembling Heart, ReMe, 15
Call to Slumber, ReMe, 10
Disguise of the Transformed Image, MuIm, 15
Emotion of Reversed Intentions, MuIm, 20
Image Phantom, MuIm, 25
Wizards sigil: A drop in temperature


----------



## Yair (Nov 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn, Sofia seems to have 33 EP in Abilities, when she is entitles to 36 at age 23. So you have 3 more EP.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn, Sofia seems to have 33 EP in Abilities, when she is entitles to 36 at age 23. So you have 3 more EP.



Sofia will take Concentration, 2, in that case.  Thanks.


----------



## Yair (Nov 14, 2004)

The finalized character sheets, including grimoires, are now at the website. If you have any comments, please make them prior to passing a Season as after that it will be harder for me to correct them.
The non-standard spells are not listed in the Grimoire; I'll correct that, when I have the time.   

Maerdwyn, can you give me an email? I want to send you the WGRE faerie spells, if you'd like to have them, but preferably not publicly.


----------



## Yair (Nov 14, 2004)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Just wanted to tell you that I'm still here and waiting.



Then stop waiting and post.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 14, 2004)

iliston at earthlink dot net


Thanks, Yair    Any idea when AM5 is coming out?  I'd probably just spring for the WGRE myself, but figured it would be republished as one of the first books for 5th edition.


----------



## Yair (Nov 14, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> iliston at earthlink dot net
> 
> 
> Thanks, Yair    Any idea when AM5 is coming out?  I'd probably just spring for the WGRE myself, but figured it would be republished as one of the first books for 5th edition.



AM5 is due to arrive at Atlas' headquarters on Nov 16, so I expect it will be available for purchase a few days later.

Surprisingly the WGRE is not listed under the AM5 release scheduale. It seems it won't be released for another year or so, if at all. Large portions, ruleswise, of the WGRE were made obsolete by _The Mysteries_, so it may be that it was decided not to publish it at all.
As ENWorld apparently accepts non-d20 reviews, I'll be making one.

I'll post the review and email the spells to you later tonight.

On the game front - I'll give another half a day or so for others to react before putting in another post.


----------



## Yair (Nov 14, 2004)

*WGRE Review*

ENWorld makes it too much of a problem to review an AM release, at least too much for me this late at night. Here is the review I have written before I realized I won't be able to post it... sigh...

*The Wizard’s Grimoire*_ Revised Edition_ (WGRE) is a 176 page softcover supplement for the *Ars Magica Fourth Edition* game. This is _not_ a d20 or OGL game, not even close. There is soon to be a fifth edition for Ars Magica so this may be a strange time to write this review, but I thought it might help a player decide whether to purchase it and, hey, I like doing reviews.
This review will be written for those not familiar with Ars Magica, so don’t be afraid to read on. None of this will be of much use however, save for inspiration, without a copy of the Ars Magica Fourth Edition core rules (which can be downloaded for free from RPGNow.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A Grimoire (SAMPA: [grI'mwAr]), is a book of magical knowledge written between the late-Medieval period and the 18th Century. Such books contain astrological correspondences, lists of angels and demons, directions on casting charms and spells, on mixing medicines, summoning unearthly entities, and making talismans.



The WGRE provides magical knowledge and techniques for the (faux) secret Hermetic society of wizards in 13th century Europe. It provides new spells, a comprehensive extension of faerie magic, and means to improve and specialize wizard’s laboratories, conduct original research, animate automations, and other tidbits. It also provides an extended treatment on Hermetic society itself, and such peculiarities as the makeup of medieval ink.
It is a grab-bag of items, some of them great and some not so. Instead of detailing the exact makeup of the work, let me linger on some highlights.

The book opens with 9 “missives”, in-character speeches or letters that present “contemporary” views on the burning-issues amongst magi [wizards in ArM-speak] – such as the proper way to see the Church, issues of the power of secrets vs. the power of sharing knowledge, and so on. An excellent way to get into the setting. It follows through with an excellent depiction of politics in Hermetic society, and its legal procedures and customs. The information on legalities, etiquette, and customs is excellent, and provides a wonderful base to build a political campaign or adventure on.
    The work also details rules for specializing laboratories, making each unique valuable, while providing a better understanding of what the lab work entails. Rules are also provided for conducting research to do what is generally impossible under AM rules, such as bringing the dead to life or escaping death – rules that encourage roleplaying and adventure, not just lab work. An extended table of Form and Effect bonuses also adds variety in choosing materials and shapes for magic items.
    It also provides an excellent primer to bookcrafting in the middle ages, complete with a system of physical book quality for those interested in more versimilitude at the expense of bookkeeping. Rules for apparent aging and a clarification of rules on Magic Resistance and Ritual Magic are also good sections.

There are many flaws to the WGRE. I particularly disliked the Archetypes chapter, which I consider mostly filler and some of them just plain inconsistent with the setting. The Faerie Magic system it presents is unbalanced and munchkin. The rules on creating automatons or magic items with skills best be forgotten, and the new types of books presented are a munchikn’s wet dream, catapulting the characters into heretofore unknown levels of power. Many of the virtues and flaws [feats, kind-of] are simply not usable without the books they refer to, and superfluous with them. And I _can_ go on.

But for the most part, the WGRE is just a mixed bag. Take the new spells, for example. _Beautiful as the Day is Long_ is a first-magnitude faerie spell that makes the target beautiful until sunrise, and then ugly until the sunset. Lovely. Compare with _Fart of the Stentorous Bugle_, a spell that needs no explanation, and you should get a sniff of the problem. Or _Encase in Ice_, a (very!) low-level save-or-die spell with a difficult save, or _Revenge of the Slaughtered Lamb_, that awakens a cooked corpse to mete vengeance upon the dinner party. Arrggh. Yet also, spells like _Blessing of Anateus’ Fortitude_ (gain the “fortitude of a megalith” as long as you touch ground) or _The Traitorous Hand_ (making the target attack itself) are excellent. A mixed bag.

The book contains a lot of options and additions, and I won’t detail them all. The most valuable, for me, were the political and legalese information, the laboratory specialization rules, some of the new virtues and flaws and spells, some ideas on faerie magic and spells, rules for apparent aging, the extended Form and Effect table, and the original research rules. The magic items and faerie familiars looked usable too.

The price tag says 22.95$. Is it worth it?
Well, setting 5th edition issues aside, I think this book is a valuable addition to an AM game. It presents several good ideas, both in the realm of the setting (politics) and of the crunch (Form & Effect example: virgin sacrifice for +6 to summon demon…. Errg… maybe this particular crunchy bit is better left as flavor). It has to be taken with a grain of salt, though – nothing can be entered without letting the group consider it, as many things are not balanced or well thought out. Whether or not it is worth the money, is a question of budget more than anything else.

Final Socre: 2 (Poor). Useful, but too much is sub-par to be worthy of being average.


----------



## Yair (Nov 15, 2004)

*Regarding the Code and Ambrosius*

I would like to clarify how I view some things, OOC.
* Seeking out another magus's residence is not a violation of the Code. When you seek someone in good faith, whether to communicate with him or for any other reason, it is generally seen as a reasonable goal that shouldn't be punished. (Not to spy on him or locate the source of his powers or so on - that's using magic to spy on members of the Order, and is strictly against the Code.)
The code itself does not grant immunity to being sought. It _does_ allow one to wage Wizard's War on the matter, but it is likely someone who does so will incur some hostility. Imagine if a magus was to wizard war a Redcap for delivering a message! Add to that the strong tradition of Trianoma visting the Founders, and the value the Order places on communications in general. Overall, the Order will not accept such a complete misantropy to other members of the Order.

* Breaking into another's lab/sanctum is again trying to spy on members of the order, or take their power, by assumption. Unless of course they are dead or gone to final twilight.
You can seek out a magus, but if he doesn't want to even go out of his sanctum to see you, you're out of luck. And if you pester him outside of his sanctum, you are likely to get fined.

* The etiquette of Gormenghast prohibits disturbing magi. There is no actual Custom to this affect, Custom (as opposed to custom) is a set of rulings and as such always specific. There are lots of rulings punishing (often by fine) magi for disturbing the privacy of their betters, but there is no such general rule.

* The council ruled that Andereine's proposal was denied. It also ruled in favor of a proposal forbidding Andereine from visiting Rostov. It did not rule others cannot travel to Rostov, or seek Ambrosius out. A reading of the council's transcripts will certainly attest to that intention, of course.


----------



## Yair (Nov 18, 2004)

Gregory is a shield-grog, Protecting Magi For Generations(TM)!, with unnaturaly fast reflexes that has a sixth sense for trouble. Grisha is a seasoned travel guide. 

These are in response for Roy asking for gorgs. I'll whip up some more, eventually. 

Have fun now!


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 18, 2004)

Hmm, what shall I do while the others are away then?


----------



## Yair (Nov 18, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hmm, what shall I do while the others are away then?



Play a companion or other character that joined the others in their journey? Or someone they meet there.
If you meant "I" as in Diamon, I believe he has some browsing and, hopefully, reading to do.

If you don't like to join as a non-magus character, I suppose I can arrange for a solo adventure concurrently. But I rather not.

Yair


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 18, 2004)

Yair said:
			
		

> Play a companion or other character that joined the others in their journey? Or someone they meet there.
> If you meant "I" as in Diamon, I believe he has some browsing and, hopefully, reading to do.




Well Diomon will be studying- if there is anything decent in that library!  the last lot of books were way too underpowered for him.



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> If you don't like to join as a non-magus character, I suppose I can arrange for a solo adventure concurrently. But I rather not.




Thats fine.  just let me now who to play and I'll jump in.


----------



## Yair (Nov 18, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Thats fine.  just let me now who to play and I'll jump in.



Play whomever you want to - invent a companion, or whatever. Maybe Niko, somehow? You have free reign.

I am leaving home right now for the weekend, but I hope to be able to make a post tomorrow. If not, then by Saturday.


----------



## arscott (Nov 20, 2004)

If you folks are still looking for a player, I'd be glad to join in.  I haven't played Ars Magica before, so don't hesitate to say no if that's a problem.

As far as characters go, I've got a here are my ideas:

Magi: Etienne the quiet, an ex miscellanea mage from paris who specializes in elemental spells (and being too quiet for his own good)

Companion: Chen the Oriental (aka Michel the scoundrel), also from paris, is a charlatan who makes his coin by pretending to be from far-off lands, and who has traveled east with etienne to gormenghast.


----------



## Yair (Nov 20, 2004)

arscott said:
			
		

> If you folks are still looking for a player, I'd be glad to join in.  I haven't played Ars Magica before, so don't hesitate to say no if that's a problem.
> 
> As far as characters go, I've got a here are my ideas:
> 
> ...



There is certianly room. Welcome aboard.
As for rules, well we stick pretty close to ArM4. If you need any assistance or advice in constructing characters, feel free to ask. If you want we can walk you through things, or even build it wholecloth like I did for Strahd - delve into the rules as much or as little as you want to. If you want to incorporate information from another sourcebook, or develop our own ideas on how to implement a character concept, that's fine too.

Your magi character seems fine (we seem to have a lot of Frenchmen!), but I'd suggest not being too quiet. In a PbP game, if he won't say/do much, not much is left... 
As for the companion, personally I prefer to create Companions that are different from my magi, perhaps even associated with another's, so that I can use my companion when my magus is not participating in the adventure (for example: Ghostknight's companion Niko will be more difficult to enter into the current adventure as his friend (the magus Diamon) is not participating in it). 

This is just my opinion here, so take it for what it is.


----------



## arscott (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh, just because they traveled west together, doesn't mean that they need they're best of friends.  The most boisterous man you can think of just spend a year in the company of the quietest.  I imagine they're downright sick of eachother by now.


----------



## Yair (Nov 21, 2004)

Heh.
Looking forward to details. If you could build a companion that would logically be taken on board for the current mission it will be ideal... hint hint


----------



## arscott (Nov 29, 2004)

I've finished my Magus, barring corrections.  (And given that this is the first ArM character I've created, there will probably be corrections)  Sorry I didn't get this done sooner, but It's thanksgiving in the states.

(I've decided to make this guy a native, rather that a parisian.  Besides, like you said, we've got two many people from france.)

Name: Stepka Ex Miscellania
Player: Alan
Gender: M
Age: 26 [fixed]
Intelligence: +3
Perception: +3
Strength: -1
Stamina: +1 [added]
Presence -5
Communication: -2
Dexterity: +2
Quickness: +1

Virtues:
Elementalist (+5)
Venus' Blessing (+1)
Gentle Gift (+1)

Flaws:
Feeble Presence (-4)
Lycanthrope (-2)
Hedge Wizard(-1)

Abilities:
Climb (trees) 2
Concentration (reading) 3
Scribe Latin (original composition) 3 [fixed]
Parma Magica (ignem) 2
Animal Handling (falconry) 2
Ride (speed) 3
Speak Latin (hermetic usage) 4
Magic Theory (potions) 4 [fixed]
Legend Lore (beasts) 4
Speak Slavic (expanded vocabulary) 4
Affinity with Elements 5

Personality traits
Shy +3
Studious +1
Imaginative +1
Determined +1

Reputations
Hedge Wizard 3, Order of Hermes

Magic Arts
Creo 3
Intéllego 1
Muto 5
Perdo 1
Rego 7
Animál 0
Aquam 6
Auram 8
Corpus 0
Herbam 0
Ignem 6
Imáginem 0
Mentem 0
Terram 6
Vim 0

Wizard's Sigil:
If there is one word that describes Stepka, it is quiet.  And that quietness extends to his magic.  The expected howling of wind, crackling of flame, roaring of waves, and grumbling of earth is missing.  Instead, his spells are completely silent.

Spells: [will be revised]
Lungs of Water and Death CrAq15
Lungs of the Fish MuAq10
Chamber of Spring Breezes CrAu5
Talons of the Wind MuAu20
Broom of the Winds ReAu15
Circling Winds of Protection ReAu15
Palm of Flame CrIg5
Prison of Flames MuIg15
Ward Against Heat and Flames ReIg25
Edge of the Razor MuTe5
The Unseen Porter ReTe10

Stepka is the son of a not particularly wealthy artisan from a not particularly prominent villiage near Gormenghast.  He was apprenticed at an early age to a not particularly notable Elementalist, and has resided at the covenant ever since.  Because Stepka's elemental magic is only partially related to the Hermetic traditions, his presence doesn't scare people and animals as other magi do.  Unfortunately, people scare him.  Stepka is extremely quiet and withdrawn, and speaks barely above a whisper except when casting spells.  Aside from a few of the librarians and the occasional girl who finds his shyness attractive, his only companions are animals (birds in particular).  Recently, however, he learned that not a "animals" are friendly, as a recent encounter with a werewolf gave him a scarred shoulder and a monthly hair problem.  Despite this, he continues to pour through the books in The Library, researching the connections between the hermetic arts and the pre-hermetic discipline in which he has been schooled.


I invite comments and corrections.

Companion to arrive shortly.

P.S.
My companion is going to be a fairly well traveled guy, and I'd like to give him some appropriate language skills.  Where can I find out what languages might be appropriate?


----------



## arscott (Nov 29, 2004)

Name: Lorenzo the Scoundrel (alias Chen the Oriental)
Player: Alan
Gender: M
Age: 29
Intelligence: 0
Perception: 0
Strength: +2
Stamina: +1
Presence: +1
Communication: 0
Dexterity: +1
Quickness: +1

Virtues:
Wanderer (+0)
Charmed Life (+3)
Jack of All Trades (+2)
Veteran (+1)

Flaws:
Curse of Venus (-2)
Overconfident (-2)
Compulsion to Gamble (+1)
Missing Ear (+1)

Abilities:
Guile (elaborate lies) 2
Brawling 3 [do combat skills have specialties?  I didn't see any listed in the descriptions]
Single Weapon 2
Shield and Weapon 5
Bows 2
Disguise (foreigners) 3
Pick Locks (speed) 2
Stealth (urban areas) 1
Carouse (games of chance) 2
Speak Native Tongue [sicilian? italian?] 5
Speak Language [whatever language was primarily used by the crusaders] 3
Speak Language [whatever was spoken by the crusadees.  presumably arabic] 3
Speak Slavic 4

Personality Traits
Overconfident +3
Boisterous +3
Lazy +2
Honerable -1

Equipment:
Half steel Scale
Dagger
Longsword
Round Shield
Longbow

Lorenzo was born and raised on the streets of sicily.  He scraped by for several years as a general gadabout and lazy good for nothing.  Then, he aquired his first sword and found that he was in fact good for something after all.  He journeyed to the holy land, where he spent some time fighting in the cruades (although it wasn't a case of "smiting the unholy mahomaddens" as much as it was "put on the uniform of whichever side seems to be winning and look busy")  None-the-less, he managed to lose a bit of his face in the process.  After parting company with his ear and a bit of his cheek, he decided he'd had enough of the experience and began working his way north.

Lorenzo is a man of indeterminate ethnicity, and appears slightly foreign even in his native Sicily.  His battle scars have only added to his alien appearance.  Choosing to bank on his looks and his traveling experience, Lorenzo has spent the better part of the last five years pretending to be Chen, a traveller from far-off Cathay, earning admirers (and drinks) with his tales ornate bejewelled palaces, fountains that overflow with molten gold, and other such fantasy.

Lorenzo is a drunkard, a braggart, a lech, a gambler, a liar, a lackabout, a scoundrel, and a hell of a lot more fun to be around than your average Priest or Magus.

Lorenzo (in his guise of Chen) has recently been paid a sum of money to deliver a letter to a man named Ambrosius in Rostov, whose whereabouts may be known to one Annan the Jew.

[This strikes me as the most convinient way to interject Lorenzo into the story.  Ambrosius, being a representative of Gormenghast undoubtedly recieves a variety of correspondence, some of it from mundane sources.  This letter is probably a trivial message of some sort.  If you'd rather Lorenzo meets with the party in a different way, or is already attached to the covenant, I'd be happy to make the appropriate changes]


----------



## Yair (Nov 29, 2004)

arscott said:
			
		

> I've finished my Magus, barring corrections...



Well, Stepka seems a nice fellow (I especially liked the feeble presence), but there are a few nitpicks. You only used 6 points on charactaristics, not 7; you have 56 ability XP due to your age, but you used 69 (ahem); and you chose only 140 spell levels, not 150.

Generally speaking, I'm not in favor of learning very low magnitude spells unless you intend to Master them. You can spontanously cast chamber of spring breezes or palm of flame if needed, why not pick up a higher level spell instead? 

The lycanthrope curse seems rather contrived, but if that is what you want then fine. Keep in mind, however, that your parens would have been able to remove minor curses and contagions. For the lycanthropic status to be endemic it better be part or your innate nature, a divine curse, or a powerful Faerie or Infernal curse. I don't think just a werewolf's bite will do the trick.

Edit: I'll look over the companion in detail tomorrow, but feel free to meet the characters or annan, or just reach the city, or anything. Just enter the game when you want to, how you want to, and we'll take it from there.


----------



## arscott (Nov 30, 2004)

Oops.
I miscalculated with magic theory and incorrectly transcribed my scribe latin scores.  Also, I apparently left off stamina altogether.  Fixes have been made.

As for the spell book, I'll redo it as soon as I get the chance.  And here's a revised version of "Why I have too much hair and a silver allergy":

Since he's pretty good with the dogs, doesn't mind travelling, and (according to the veiws of Gormenghast's senior Magi) doen't have anything more important to do, Stepka is often sent along on hunting parties.  last autumn, Stepka and another magus accompanied a party of huntsmen and dogs on a mission to track down a mysterious silver wolf (and presumed source of vis).

Under the hunter's moon, Stepka and a pack of dogs encountered the wolf, which they killed with little trouble.  But as soon as the wolf died, there was a blinding flash of light, and an irridescent silver-white figure appeared.

"Look at what you have done," spoke the figure.  "This magnificent beast bleeds his life out onto the snow, due but to your miserable quest for paltry power."

The dogs began to whine in terror, but remained rooted to the spot.  Stepka likewise remain frozen in place.

"Under the full moon have you hunted this creature to death.  Thus, under every full moon from now till death takes you, you shall take a wolf's form and be hunted in turn."

When the figure spoke his final word, the dogs burst into flame.  a silver-white fire transformed them instantly to ash.  Then, flames took Stepka and he instantly blacked out.

It was only by pure chance that his companions found him the next morning, minus dogs, minus wolf, and even minus equipment and clothing.  Since then, on the night of the full moon, Stepka has assumed the mind and shape of a large, silver wolf.


----------



## Yair (Dec 2, 2004)

Lorenzo looks grand.
I put in combat skill specialization for you - you can specialize in a specific weapon, so I chose the ones you have.
I also put Speak French as the standard Crusade tongue, I have no idea if that's true but it very well might be. Kind of fitting for it to be the linga franca of the day... 

I'll upload the character to the website soon.

Again, feel free to insert him into the adventure at any juncture. Do you want me as the DM to be the one putting you in?


----------



## Yair (Dec 15, 2004)

I got ArM5, and am in the process of digesting it. It has some good parts and some bad parts, honestly I am not sure whether I like it or not. We won't be switching to it wholesale (at least not unless everyone has the rulebook - the free pdf rocks!). I may want to port in a few mechanics, but I'm still thinking which, if any.

Just thought I'd let you know.

Yair


----------



## Ghostknight (Jan 11, 2005)

I have returned to Enworld after a months or so hiatus- pressure at work just got to me and I had no time to login (yeah, I worked through December and pissed my boss off but not working on Saturdays even though we were in crisis mode!)  If I'm still in the game, let me know and I'll post again- but I fully understand if I've been replaced.

(Hmm, and our local shop actually got the limited edition, cheap furst release of the 5th edition rules- as yair said, nice in parts, but bad in others- especially on starting skills/arts they have become miserl in the extreme!)


----------



## Yair (Jan 12, 2005)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> I have returned to Enworld after a months or so hiatus- pressure at work just got to me and I had no time to login ... If I'm still in the game, let me know and I'll post again- but I fully understand if I've been replaced.



Frankly, I thought you quietly slipped out of the game. But you haven't been replaced, so if you want to game you certainly can. The thing is the folks are already in the middle of the adventure... nearing the end, really... I'm not sure how to insert a character that they'll trust at this point... I'll think about it, I'm open to any ideas.



> (yeah, I worked through December and pissed my boss off but not working on Saturdays even though we were in crisis mode!)



Heh, down here WORKING on sabbath would be illegal...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jan 13, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> Frankly, I thought you quietly slipped out of the game. But you haven't been replaced, so if you want to game you certainly can. The thing is the folks are already in the middle of the adventure... nearing the end, really... I'm not sure how to insert a character that they'll trust at this point... I'll think about it, I'm open to any ideas.




I'll wait till the end of the adventure- for the missing season I'll just have my character study, if you can tell me what Muto and perdo resources are available   9Or shall I do a library visit in the game thread?




			
				Yair said:
			
		

> Heh, down here WORKING on sabbath would be illegal...




A definite advantage to living in Israel.


----------

